# WoodWriting Haiku Thursday's --by RusticWoodArt



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Workin' Wood at Haiku" *

*Workin' Wood at Haiku*

....the last snow-flake falls,
box of wood splays my beauty,
pedals blow grace-full….
--by flp










From where I'm coming from….it's all-ready written in the wood….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Workin' Wood at Haiku" *
> 
> *Workin' Wood at Haiku*
> 
> ...


A worker of wood
A poet of the forest
Sharing his ideas

Happy Wednesday Frank!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Workin' Wood at Haiku" *
> 
> *Workin' Wood at Haiku*
> 
> ...


--thank you Bob;

....me-thinks you have some of that poetry in your heart!

Have a GODSPEED Wednesday Bob!
Thank you.
Frank


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Workin' Wood at Haiku" *
> 
> *Workin' Wood at Haiku*
> 
> ...


The first snowflake falls
A carpet of leaves abide
Winter has arrived
-eas

I do love a good haiku… or three.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Workin' Wood at Haiku" *
> 
> *Workin' Wood at Haiku*
> 
> ...


--so yes, this is just great and I am honored to have acquired the acquisition of such noble poets of the 'haiku' as *Bob* and *Ethan*!

I have been practicing writing haiku, (which is a Japanese form of poetry) for some years now and find it a relaxing way to write.

For those who may have not studied haiku here are some simple form structures that can be followed:

*Form*: "Traditional Japanese haiku have seventeen syllables divided into three lines of five syllables, seven syllables, and five syllables respectively. These syllable counts are often ignored when haiku are written in other languages, but the basic form of three short lines, with the middle line slightly longer than the other two, is usually observed."

*Structure*: "Haiku divide into two parts, with a break coming after the first or second line, so that the poem seems to make two separate statements that are related in some unexpected or indirect way. In Japanese, this break is marked by what haiku poets call a "cutting word." In English and other languages, the break is often marked by punctuation. This two-part structure is important to the poetic effect of a haiku, prompting a sense of discovery as one reads or a feeling of sudden insight."

*Language*: "Haiku should include what Japanese poets call a kigo-a word that gives the reader a clue to the season being described. The kigo can be the name of a season (autumn, winter) or a subtler clue, such as a reference to the harvest or new fallen snow. Through the years, certain signs of the seasons have become conventional in Japanese haiku: cherry blossoms are a kigo for spring, mosquitoes a kigo for summer. Sometimes, too, the kigo will refer to an individual moment in the natural cycle, such as dawn or moonrise, without reference to a particular season. The kigo is also important to the haiku's effect, anchoring the experience it describes in a poetic here and now that helps sharpen the imaginative focus."

*Subject*: "Haiku present a snapshot of everyday experience, revealing an unsuspected significance in a detail of nature or human life. Haiku poets find their subject matter in the world around them, not in ancient legends or exotic fantasies. They write for a popular audience and give their audience a new way to look at things they have probably overlooked in the past." 
Can You Haiku?

So if any-others would like to add on….you are welcome!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Workin' Wood at Haiku" *
> 
> *Workin' Wood at Haiku*
> 
> ...


Great information, Frank. I need to practice my haiku writing; I also need to refocus a part of my life back to writing, as I seem to have neglected it as of late. Thanks for the motivation!

Several years ago I used to belong to a "Daily Haiku" contest online somewhere… The winners were posted daily and the subject for the next day's haiku would always be an image. I believe they chose seven winning entries at random because of the sheer volume.

I should try to find that site again; it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Point of Evanesce" *

*Point of Evanesce*

....two kings hedge with time, 
twas an open veil of rite, 
i transcend with wood….
-by *flp*










I've not had much computer time as of late for blogging, so it feels good to get a post up. We seem to be getting hammered with snow….a little much early up here this year, so I'm busy outside working the plow truck and doing clean-up around the place. When I say early up here, well not really early….it's just that in the last couple of years we were slow and into the new year before the snows came….oh well. More snow today so I'm heading out to get the plow truck warmed up….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Point of Evanesce" *
> 
> *Point of Evanesce*
> 
> ...


keep your eyes on the road as you plow-and not looking at the beauty around you


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Point of Evanesce" *
> 
> *Point of Evanesce*
> 
> ...


Take care Frank. Work safe.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Point of Evanesce" *
> 
> *Point of Evanesce*
> 
> ...


--thank you Debbie and Karson;
....and as I all-ways say…."work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood"

Now when did they say the next snow was coming….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Point of Evanesce" *
> 
> *Point of Evanesce*
> 
> ...


Ha and me just back from the beaches of Mexico…nothing but palm trees there but I did shovel some sand. Nice picture and keep up the good work.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Point of Evanesce" *
> 
> *Point of Evanesce*
> 
> ...


Hi Rob;
--I just knew, don't ask me how….but when I wrote my previous comment to Debbie and Karson that you would be around soon telling me about some trip to sandy beaches….LOL!

I'm just surprised that it's not about the all-ways 'bigger in Texas' sandy beaches….

Any-ways, I'm glad you had a great time….and no-need to ask you I suppose, if you miss NH at the moment.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Panoptic at Wood" *

*Panoptic at Wood*










....i sit as you sat,
seasons of time breathe be-ing,
panoptic i am…..
-by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Panoptic at Wood" *
> 
> *Panoptic at Wood*
> 
> ...


Not certain I can see "everything" in this "view", although, I know what you mean. Thanks for the picture and stay safe.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Panoptic at Wood" *
> 
> *Panoptic at Wood*
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I like your blogs so much Frank is that it forces me to look up words like panoptic…

frost dusts the cold bark
creeking boughs bend to their load
roots waiting for warmth


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Panoptic at Wood" *
> 
> *Panoptic at Wood*
> 
> ...


Hello Rob and Bob;
--creating words here for word-space and so I pause and well-come//digest both of your comments….and;

....keep those word poetics coming Bob….

....'i sit where you sat '....and so i came up higher….

....'seasons of time '....and so every view of a moment has at least two truths….

....'pan-op-tic '....a broader view rises from where i once sat, to the now knowing of where i also can sit….

Having been up there on the top of that granite ledge in the back-ground, my memory serves me up with more of an every increasing pan-opt-ic-all and more sibylline seeing of all that i am….which 'just is'....










....and then….










Wonder-full comments….great haiku moments….keep them coming….and…..,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Slivered Audacity"*










*Slivered Audacity*

....slicing ones wood-space,
within the sea-sons of time,
head-less though i am….
-by *flp*

And now for the rest of the story in pictures….

....spalted maple….










....against a background of 200 year old//young, (plus) barn-board….










This is what I call 'wood art'....
Spalted Maple is hand sanded and steel wooled with multiple coats of tung oil….
Barn-board on this side, is cleaned up with woolite pads and no-finish has been applied….
Width is: 15''-1/2'' by a Height of: 23''-0''

I have not attach the spalted maple to the barn-board, since I really like looking at this piece from all views….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Slivered Audacity"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are very nice.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Slivered Audacity"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Frank. Are those the pesky powder post beetle tracks in the maple.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Slivered Audacity"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello….;
--hi Mark; ....and thanks for your kind words that encourage….

--hi Karson; ....beetle tracks yes, you really do have a sharp eye there Kason. I don't come across so much of the 'powder beetle' as I do what I call 'bark beetles up here. One of the reasons I strip//debark the wood I use is because of those 'bark beetles' and the fine ground wood trail they leave behind.

My methods and length of time that go into a piece of 'wood art' or furniture can be somewhat lengthy and long for some woodworkers to understand….like from downed tree to finished piece there will often be 2-5 years going by. Some-times I will strip the bark within 6 months to a year and then there are also those times when the bark stays on for 2-3 years outside. When I get ready to bring the wood inside to my shop, I will then remove the bark. Under the bark, I will often find the larvae making tracks and so it's just a matter removing them from their places of tunnel growth under the bark. Some folks like these tracks in the wood, but more often then not, when I'm doing a special piece….by the time I'm done sanding and all, the tracks have been erased from the wood. I do find bark beetle in apple, maple and pine, but these do not penetrate into the interior of the wood for the most part.

As you mention about the powder beetle, well these can some times be a pesky pest, but are more seen in wood that has gone spalted and even more so borders on the line of punky….and for punky wood there's not much use. The piece of wood seen here is what I call a sliver of wood that came off of a bigger slab I was cutting….that interior of the wood had gone punky. As I said not much use for punky wood except I will take and saw into thin strips such as seen here and some into a thickness of up to 2-3 inches, then I will make these into pieces of 'wood art' which folks buy and hang in homes and their offices….'wood art' be-comes 'wall art'. These can be and are a hot item and since so much time can go by, from start to finish, I am able to monitor any activity of wood powder. I have an oak burl now that sits on a desk in my office, which I am working on….and have been working on. First cut the burl some years ago….last fall finally got around to removing the bark and that's when I saw some larvae in the wood. Some tell-tale signs of wood boring also showed up which I am monitoring for new activity, as I work on a free form sculpture. Finish time is yet down the road….so plenty of time to see what happens and if I need to treat the wood.

Well thats enough for now and you all have a very good day….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Simulated Wood Tales" *

*Simulated Wood Tales*










....brushed shellac breathes tone,
by hands of the creator,
i impart design….
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so the tale is told, that all that one sees, is not what it really appears to be. What I have set before you here are some pieces of wood done up as fruit….and yet even here in the midst of these wooden tokens of fruit and nuts….lies an impostor. Can you spot the one….










....and yes, I love using shellac and so I play with it in many of my creations of 'wood art'. This jar happens to be 'garnet' and is of the de-waxed variety, which I have mixed//cut to a 2lb. cut. One interesting note here to using shellac, is the no-need to 'have to' clean your brush out between//after uses. I keep bottles of denatured alcohol around, which I may stick the bush into after using or just let it go till the next time. When the next time comes I just stick the brush in the alcohol and wait 5 minutes and presto….soft and ready to be used is the brush. By the way, I keep the plastic wrap around the rim of my jars, which keeps the jar lids from sticking and no, the shellac and alcohol does not effect the plastic, except that every so often I have to put a new piece there due to constant use and friction….










....I use it out of the can, de-waxed and waxed, plus also in the form of flakes and then I also mix colors in this golden ambrosia drink for the wood, or as in this case, a gourd. Having said all that, I will hold off for now on what I consider to be some of the many myths associated with using shellac and so save that story or stories for an-other blog of forum topic. Oh, I all-most forgot to mention the hat….my wife picked this one up in one of her trips to Thailand and which lends an efficacious persona, to the background setting here….










....so here's the impostor. This one started out as a green gourd and was dried out over a year in our attic, washed and scrubbed to remove it's first layer of covering….and then came forth from my hands, the design to create, in the image of wood. I have sanded with #120-#180-#220 grit sand paper, then #0000 steel wool, plus the use of steel wool between coats of finish lacquer….multiple coats of shellac and then I sprayed on some topcoats of lacquer….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

frank said:


> *"Simulated Wood Tales" *
> 
> *Simulated Wood Tales*
> 
> ...


love your work keep it coming


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Simulated Wood Tales" *
> 
> *Simulated Wood Tales*
> 
> ...


I thought I recognized that hat from an earlier post.
Great tip re: lid /brush.
And beautiful collection of fruits and nuts


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Simulated Wood Tales" *
> 
> *Simulated Wood Tales*
> 
> ...


Well, I never thought about using gourds. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Simulated Wood Tales" *
> 
> *Simulated Wood Tales*
> 
> ...


ah…simply gourd-geous….


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Simulated Wood Tales" *
> 
> *Simulated Wood Tales*
> 
> ...


Very nice, Frank. I think you are one of the masters of shellac, here. Thanks for the pic/tip on using shellac.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Simulated Wood Tales" *
> 
> *Simulated Wood Tales*
> 
> ...


Great job, Frank. We can always count on you.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Wood Scupper"*

*Wood Scupper*










....your eyes corrupted,
my being as fire melts ice,
i am soon turned out….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so I thought I would also post some other pictures here of how I am winding down, in the evenings here at home, for the moment.

Playing around at finishing with some different types of colors….oils, water-bases and flakes on a piece of white oak that was leftover from a recent bandsaw tune up. The piece of white oak wood you see here is about 1/16'' in thickness, and when I reach that deminsion in a bandsaw tune true up….you might say I am on the money. So what happens to the wood I use from those true ups, some are made into boxs while others become test platforms for the finishes that I will be using on that current piece of furniture, 'wood art' or 'free form' sculpture.

One of the first questions folks often ask me is about finishing wood, as they are busily feeling the wood before them. And make no-mistake here….if your wood is not acceptable to the touch of the one doing the feeling, you have all-ready lost in the fields of selling fine pieces of wood creations. So I will spend time with customers and tell them whatever I can about finishing wood, knowing that many want be buying from what I have, but will in turn go home and repeat this information on their own wood creations. This does not bother me, since I learned long ago that if I can give away information and the so called secrets of wood finishing, just as soon as I empty myself out….more comes my way from within.

When it comes to wood there are so many terminologies that one comes across….
--hard-wood and soft-wood,
--maple-wood, oak-wood, pine-wood, birch-wood, ash-wood, beech-wood, poplar-wood, cherry-wood….and I will stop here since these are some of the woods I cut on my land and use,
--spalted-wood and punky-wood,
--late-wood and early-wood….

....*late-wood* and *early-wood* in the wood grain of white oak. This is where I am going to be talking more of and about as i explore into the finishing aspects of some white oak wood, for the *The Multi-Purposed 2×4* in the upcoming *LJ Woodworking Awards - Winter 2008*....










....what one should//can understand is that finishing wood is no-secret society of the special few. If one spends much time reading books on wood finishing, one might get the impression that 'they' are so good at it and how could I ever do what 'they' are doing. Believe me when I say that finishing wood is open to all and can be done with extreme success by any having//wanting to produce their own results. The only thing one needs to do is, be willing to ask and explore by yourself, however if one has the attitude that wood finishing is ugh…. then ugh will be ones finishes. However if one wants to produce great wood finishes on their wood projects, then all one has to do is be willing to make-up as you go along. There is a lot of truth in the saying…."fake it, till you make it". And so I turn this piece over here and give you some more shots of the other side….










More to come….
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Wood Scupper"*
> 
> *Wood Scupper*
> 
> ...


What?! You mean it's not "No Pain, No Stain"? LOL

I'll take all the hints and tips I can get, please continue….

Thanks Frank!


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Wood Scupper"*
> 
> *Wood Scupper*
> 
> ...


Imagination is a wonderful thing and in woodworking too. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Lacquer Wine"*

*Lacquer Wine*










....brushed with my desire, 
rawness of umber inscribed, 
wood and sheen complete….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One boxed bowl, covered with a god's finish recipe….

....and so coming forth from the darkness into the light of a new day's dawning….










....two coats of boiled linseed oil, one coat of olive oil, two applications of raw umber acrylic pigment, multiple coats of hand brushed lacquer, rubbed out between every two coats of lacquer with #oooo steel wool….










....the box bowl has been hand gouged and shaped out of hemlock wood and yes these are a favorite of mine, that I continue to do over the course of many years now. The actual working of the wood by hand is the easier part of this making, as the finish is very time consuming, but is the greatness of this wood piece for 'wood art'....










This is relaxation and meditation in it's purist form, plus it is herein that I draw from my inner being of strength and complete my circle of goodness….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


Very nice finish. I'd never heard or though of using olive oil. What effect does the olive oil have on the wood?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


Frank - When I think of you and your work the words meditation and relaxation are always foremost in my mind. Your life is a pure form of art.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


Hello all;
--hi Mark; ....I'm very sorry, but I was just writing a long and detailed some-what answer to your question when I just lost every thing in my writing. I am out of time this morning, but will try and post again tomorrow morning after saving to my usual blog editor. My mistake was in writing in detail here, and not first of all writing//saving in a word editor.

--thank you for your words Todd…..!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


--hello Mark;

....well here I go again, this time I've decided to do a backup in my BlogDesk editor.

So you were asking; "I'd never heard or thought of using olive oil. What effect does the olive oil have on the wood?" Well I'm sure that when one talks of using olive oil around woodworkers, there will be much noise from both sides of the issue…..

....the opinions of those who quote their sources; say that oilive oil goes rancid over time and one should not use for eating utensils….

....and then those who have used it with no side effects.

I often think that if I was to pay attention to what every-one else is busily making noise about….I would never have time to get out to my shop and start working the wood and thinking outside the box. So many teachers out there, who are so adpt at giving expert advice on their opinions and then what about the ones who come along and do a copy and past of those opinions, till next thing you know, there is a rule of law that says; "this is how it needs to be done."

I remember a woodworking article some years ago on wood finishes where the one doing the test and comparisons of various finishes had come out with a bad report on one major company that produced wood finishes. And yet if one was to read the way this 'expert' applied and tested this one finish….well, he didn't even follow the directions on the can….duh. I have learned over time that it's fine to listen and read the opinions of other's, but I never…..did I say never, yes I did…."I never take any advice of what an other has said in woodworking as the final rule of law". I all-ways test the opinions of those other's and then I am able to come to a conclusion based on the results I have come up with.

And so with that in mind, I must also add that this means I will often exceed in the the area of accumulated time factors, but then it's my time and I'll use time for my benefit. Time was never meant to rule over us, where we become the slaves of time….never having enough. When one sees him//her-self as the master of time, then time is only a passing breath of wind which I ride for the benefit of my all. Now look whats went and happened, here I am talking about olive oil and the next thing I know is I'm over at the wellspring of time…."frannnkkkkkkk….Frank, get back on track."

What I'm saying here is that if I listen to the debate of//about olive oil in contact with eating utensils, then I will get caught up there and proceed no-further in exploring olive oil and it's use in woodworking. By the way, I just typed *olive oil and it's use in woodworking* into Dr. *Google* search and LumberJocks and this article I wrote, came up on the first page, second one down…..thank you google! Actually one could thank Martin for how well he has incorporated//integrated the use of 'tags' for our use in tagging these blogs for the search engines. I will jump off on a side comment here and mention that one of the fastest ways of getting yourself noticed in the search engines and 'feeds' is to blog stories. I know that this will go against what many will tell you when it comes to 'websites' vs 'blogsites', but the truth is in the numbers that search engines notice blogsites and stories more then websites. Why, well because of constant daily or more frequent 'new content' or updating….search engines just love new content and so they will pay special attention to those of us who know how to use 'tags' and are given to being frequent with new content.

....now getting back to olive oil. I often have learned to use olive oil in connection with other applications of oils and then have used it as the final coat or as in this piece, underneath the ongoing applications of sealers that I am applying. If one is concerned about the rancid smell of flavor, of olive oil over time, then after the initial application, rub out the wood with salt. Olive oil will harden in the wood, but if that is a concern then mix in a few drops of Japan Dryer along with cutting the oil some-what with gum turps or mineral spirits.

I use olive oil in pine, especially these hemlock box-bowls and have been very pleased with how the oil cures and adds a richness to the wood over time. Also I will wet sand the olive oil with #0000 steel wool, and for this I save previously used steel wool from other sandings. Being that the steel wool has already been used and corrupted with wood particles combined with the machine oil, used in the production of the steel wool….I am able to get a nice color of grey that now sands into the wood. This grey color will mix and stain, plus fill into the areas of the soft hemlock, highlighting between the grains of 'early' and 'late' wood growth. Some will say that olive oil needs to be applied every year again to the wood, but then I've also found that when only using any oil….tung, boiled linseed etc….one needs to re-apply over the course of time. I personally have never noticed the smell of oxidation, (rancid) in olive oil used my wood pieces. As to your question of what effect does olive oil have in the wood….I would just say that in my opinion, it highlights and compliments the wood and it's grains, especially in the softwoods like hemlock.

Because I have decided to test different oils for and in woodworking I have also used motor oils, machine oils and chainsaw oils in woodworking and in the handles of my tools. Now having said all this….my favorite all time oil that I use in wood is tung oil….but then that would be an-other story.

Now in closing I just thought I would pass on the beautiful works of an-other who is turning wood bowls and using 'olive oil' as the wood finish….Lloyd's Wood Bowls.

Hope this helps some and, 
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. I always enjoy your discourse and appreciate your thoughts and wealth of information. In past projects I have used either tung or boiled linseed oil on a specific project but never used multiple oils on the same project. I must do some experimenting to see if what, if any, variance there may be when utilizing a combination of oils.

Thanks again and enjoy your day.

Mark


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


re: rancid
rub with salt and then oil or the other way around?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Lacquer Wine"*
> 
> *Lacquer Wine*
> 
> ...


--hi Debbie; ...."If one is concerned about the rancid smell of flavor, of olive oil over time, then after the* initial application*, rub out the wood with salt….."

...."intial application", of olive oil, (while the oil is still wet and on the wood) rub in the salt realllllllllllll goodddddddd and then wipe all down and place in your favorite curing place….......and forget about it for a while. The olive oil will in-deed harden and then one can proceed to whatever is their next step of the process.

Just remember, in the * art of 'finishing' wood*, no-thing is an overnight cure or finish. Just look at the wood and then look at one's-elf in the mirror, I would dare to say that it has taken a life-time to get you//me//any of us well on the road to being cured and finished…..and then after all that time, I still run into a wall and have to start over again…..oh well, maybe I'll learn now and be better prepared in my next life.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Woody Cellular Being"*

*Woody Cellular Being*










....cell-u-lar being, 
wood fibers flex with image, 
you laugh at my-self….
-by *flp*

---------------and then there was light….........................................................................










....be-ing cellular, 
shadows oust you within time, 
i laugh at my-self….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just one more of the inhabitants that lurk within the heavenly ally-ways of my mind as I create 'wood art'.....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Woody Cellular Being"*
> 
> *Woody Cellular Being*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. I am continually amazed by your ability to "see" and bring to life these creations hidden inside rather mundane pieces of wood. Your talent at bringing these visions into reality is an amazing gift.

Thanks for sharing your gift with those of us who are "artistically challenged".


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Woody Cellular Being"*
> 
> *Woody Cellular Being*
> 
> ...


Beautiful Frank. Is that your 8 X 45 entry.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Woody Cellular Being"*
> 
> *Woody Cellular Being*
> 
> ...


Ha, you've got my "seal" of approval….That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Woody Cellular Being"*
> 
> *Woody Cellular Being*
> 
> ...


Hello to all;
--hi *sbryan55*; ....thank you for your kind words, and *now* I am 'challenged art-i-stically' to keep producing what the wood so freely allows me to see….

--hi *Karson*; ....beauty is in the eyes of the be-holder, therefore your eyes must be be-holden with beauty….

--hi *Rob*; ....ah yes, you have an amazing seeing and interpreting with words, of what is in the wood. *Cell*-u-lar and *Seal*-u-lar….what a Woody Be-ing there is therein…..

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Wood Conception"*

Wood Conception









....my no-mind runs free, 
I gather my-self to wood, 
such power i am….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is out there? What is the space of a box you have surrounded yourself into? I build boxes to hold my renters in, just as the world teaches box building to protect the identities of it's citizens….within boundaries!

And so here is one box that will become a sun-room for the viewing masses. Does any-one ever wonder what's on the outside of their box? And how do I get out of this box, I have so successfully encased my-self within?










The tools you will need to get out of your box, are the ones you carried inside with you to build that box….










Climb up and take a look at what's out there….










Do you ever wonder what it would be like to leave those other box builder's and their inhabitants on the inside….as you get out? But before you leave your box, do you also understand that out there, is a bigger box that you will find yourself in?










....outside the box….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
rusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


sure is much prettier outside the box


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


Don't buy a taller ladder Frank. You don't have much more room.

Great reflections.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


Thinking is best done outside of the box also.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


As always, Frank, you present a unique and refreshing point of view about life. This is a wonderful reflection of the conditions that are often self imposed. "Thinking outside the box" is a difficult road for most of us to follow since it often involves moving outside of one's comfort zone- a task most of us tend to avoid.

Yes, you are right about escaping one box only to find yourself surrounded by a bigger box. But it is in this bigger box that I, personally, find myself closer to God. While this may be simply another box the view from this one is much more inspiring than the one in which we often enclose ourselves.

Thanks for the inspiration today.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


I carry my box with me, everywhere I go. The box has become a translator of sorts. I have talked to people for several minutes, with the only response being a confused smile. Then it dons on me, the box, use the box, become one with the box. The problem is I don't like my box, I don't want to sound ungreatful, it's a nice box and I have had it for so many years. But I'm tired, tired of packing this thing everywhere I go, tired of worrying about somebody trying to steal it, or losing it, tired of people trying to come in my box. What are they thinking? just because our boxes fit together doesn't mean you can fit in MY box with me! Only one person fits in a box, only one. hmmmm, "only one" that's it isn't it Frank? 
thank you.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


Well, Mr. Frank, tear down those walls, let the bigger box shine in…...


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Wood Conception"*
> 
> Wood Conception
> 
> ...


Hello all;
....I do in-deed thank you all for your wonder-full and well thought out comments!

--hi Debbie; ....and of course when one is working inside their box, they also think it's quite pretty in the box also. Hmmmm….maybe that's one of the reasons it's so hard to leave your//my//our box….safe, secure and all the comforts of what all those other's are telling me about boxes….

--hi Karson; ....'room' is a term that is open to interpretation. Glad to see you stopping by….

--hi Mario; ....makes one wonder why they have those 'boxs' called 'think tanks'....

--hi Scott; ....'moving outside of ones own comfort zone', ah yes. Safety, security, what will 'they' think of me, and then….can I, do I even want to have to start walking and thinking all over again with what's out there//here. Do folks think different outside the box then inside the box….?

--hi Harold; ....'Only one person fits in a box, only one. hmmmm, "only one"….'. And then one day we see that there is only one box….'only one'....

--hi Rob; ....yes, some of the wall on the right side of the existing structure, in the second picture will be coming down soon. Don't want to give all my secrets//dreams away here yet, but I should update soon with some more outside pictures. And just wait till the windows are installed and put in place, just waiting for delivery. Still to go, foaming the cathedral ceilings with insulation, pulling up the existing floor in the main cabin and insulating, ship-lap or v-groove wood wall boards for the insides of cabins, heating system, plumbing and electrical and on and on. Oh, by the way did I mention landscaping and that we are shooting for this summer as done…..LOL….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Beholder of Art" --by RusticWoodArt*

*Beholder of Art*

....art-full to be-hold, 
i gather what surrounds me, 
adroit nature i am….
-by *flp*

And so I was sitting this morning looking over some photos I had taken recently outside and out of my landscape of framework, came these pictures speaking to me. Imagination is a wonder-full gift, and when coupled with writing, the words of the soul can be heard, which has caused me to spend a rich time here at my desk with pencil and paper, writing out note-full stories for future blogs….

....I will be writing more on this one soon, which comes by way of '*Texas Treasures in a Backyard*'. Such a beauty to behold and as I was looking I saw the texture of 'rattlesnake skin' in the wood….










....one apple sitting here up high, which in turn has saved this one from the grasp of an 'eating frenzy' of deer. One could say this apple has also been locked in by those bars of the branches that surround an upward view, but then also maybe this one's mind, is not cluttered with all the preconceived ideas that inhabit mine….










....and even in the snow and dirt of winter, life goes on just waiting to break forth into abundant green….










....wood and hair, caught in this moment of a flash, as so also are we caught expressing life in this moment of now….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Beholder of Art" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Beholder of Art*
> 
> ...


Frank,

I enjoy both your writing and your photography. They give me cause me to stop the hurried pace of my daily life and simply reflect on the small mundane details around me that are often overlooked in the frenzied pace that we pursue.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Beholder of Art" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Beholder of Art*
> 
> ...


Nice pictures and thoughts. Capture of the hair in the stain shot, interesting. If not explained I may have guessed a blurry branch invasion…

Thanks!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Mulled Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*

*Mulled Wood*










....your yearning smites me, 
as from wood and tea i'm drawn, 
smoothed by time i mull….
-by *flp*

Delight-full pieces here as I draw an image, deep from the forest and bring some of this together with a gods drink.

The wood above is: 
....white oak, which I made into a counter top, finished with shellac and poly….what you see in the background, (and very little of it) is some re-claimed two hundred old barn board, (plus some years, but who's counting) finished in boiled linseed oil and beeswax….yes, the one cup of tea is sitting on a knot, which I knocked out of a piece of pine and has become a test sample for shellac, (garnet)....next on my list is a 'wood button' there in the top center, (oak) which has sat in a five gallon bucket of water throughout the seasons of two years along with other's, gathering a nice stain of grey color for it's unique character, and a piece of maple that I cut some 7 years ago and since then have been hand sanding, long ago I went beyond sandpaper and I am now working this one in #0000 steel wool….there is a very nice sheen starting to come out on this piece, which comes from the natural oils in the maple wood, the machine oil in the steel wool and then also the oil in my fingers….time on the maple piece and handwork is now around 5 years, but then again who's counting. I will admit that the handwork with the steel wool on the maple has become an act of meditation and I still have not an image of what it shall be-come by name….

....the first cup of tea i offer to you, 
is a call to friend-ship, 
which is the duty of no-one, 
and so is therefore open to all….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Mulled Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Mulled Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank,

You never cease to amaze me. Your patience and perseverance are absolutely wonderful. I can understand the meditative effects of working on the maple like you are doing but for 5 years? and still no end in sight?

Wow!!!! is all I can say.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Mulled Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Mulled Wood*
> 
> ...


Well Frank…I hope you were not waiting all that time to drink that tea.. If so, wait just a tic longer til August and make iced tea, cause no doubt it is already cold.

Two years in a bucket of water, I'd like to see a close up shot of that pruned wood.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Mulled Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Mulled Wood*
> 
> ...


Hello all;
--hi Scott; ....'patience' is a lady all-ways out of reach, till we realize that she is a gift all-ready given. So where//when does 'anger' come into this '*romance with patience*'....and it does, for I remember a time when not understanding patience, I would often get sentiments of anger building up within at some-one or some-thing. Well anger or maybe better said; anger at lack of what I thought was patience, is as a log of wood that has been burned on both ends….and soured in the middle….worthy of no-use to any.

Now you also mention 'perseverance', but I will hold off on that one for now….lets see, what we're really talking about when we talk of perseverance is….tenacity…..tenaciousness….'*The Tenacious Woodworker*', WOW sounds like a blog story to me….

--hi Rob; ....and yes, I did drink the tea….but having sat for some time in my kitchen yesterday morning, it was plenty cold….LOL. I will gather some of what you call 'pruned' wood here soon and take some photos and maybe see about getting a blog story on this one….lets see now, '*Pruned Wood*'.....hmmmm…..

And let me also add, that I thank you both for pushing my imagination level, for the ideas of future blog stories…

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Mulled Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Mulled Wood*
> 
> ...


this is beautiful Frank…Thank you.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Mulled Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Mulled Wood*
> 
> ...


Hello Steffen;
--your comments are all-ways welcome….and might I add that see-er's of beauty are likely candidates of be-holden beauty!

Great to see you stopping by and I just figure you've been a little busy lately with work and life….and as all-ways,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Storehouses Of Snow and Ice" *

*Storehouses Of Snow and Ice *










....come inside and see, 
storehouses of snow and ice, 
harvest your vision….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

--ascertain one's vision….










--foregather your dreams….










--set your imagination free….










--beholden to no-one, and in all believe….










To one such as this, there is the promise of a contented heart, long life and the reaping of abundance that comes from giving thanks.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Storehouses Of Snow and Ice" *
> 
> *Storehouses Of Snow and Ice *
> 
> ...


that last photo-how long did you stand there? I'm sure that I would want to stand there for hours just soaking up the atmosphere


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Storehouses Of Snow and Ice" *
> 
> *Storehouses Of Snow and Ice *
> 
> ...


Frank: Another great view of Frank's world.

Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Storehouses Of Snow and Ice" *
> 
> *Storehouses Of Snow and Ice *
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. The views are gorgeous and absolutely stunning.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Storehouses Of Snow and Ice" *
> 
> *Storehouses Of Snow and Ice *
> 
> ...


*Howdy to all*;

--*hi* Debbie; ....now lets see, 'how long did I stand there?' Wellllllllllllllllllll….actually this view is right outside my front door and I pass this way in the mornings, as I'm walking to work up at the cabin (cabin renovation). I have stood and stared breathing in this view for years and then often times I'll walk//drive by and be looking at an-other view on the other side….ah yes, so many views all around. Once the cabin is done, our happy renters will have many views such as this and, more to spend time lost within and drawing forth of the abundance that is all around….

--*hello* Karson; ....glad you liked 'my world', I sure do….

--*hullo* Scott; ....I'm just glad that the 'views' made a mark on your horizon….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Vernal Infusion" *

*Vernal Infusion*










....eastern bluebird,
white snow bonnet covers wood,
winter seeks spring….
-by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


Beautiful Frank.

It looks like the land of "Sky Blue Snow".


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


nice birdhouse Frank, nice scenic shot too. mike


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


Almost a cobalt blue. Nice picture!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


Thank you//all; 
....for your comments….
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


Hey lookie here, we texans get snow on our blue bird houses too!!!








This was here this morning, no trace of snow now….thought this would be a good compare picture…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


Hi Rob;
--this is really great, just knew if I talked snow enough….it would finally reach down your way!

And while I'm on the subject of snow, seems as if we're in a soon to be spring warm up….rain down and melt out up here. Why I'm all-ready thinking about re-moving//re-shuffling some snow from around my barn and the raspberries garden patch….ah yes, all things and 'spring' do come to those who wait. Now soon, we'll be dealing with mud season and flooding up here….plus if the gods see fit, maybe another snow or two….but life is good, 'very good' and so I will re-joy-see!

Another question Rob, do Texans get the Eastern Bluebird, Western Bluebird or the Mountain Bluebird?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Vernal Infusion" *
> 
> *Vernal Infusion*
> 
> ...


Eastern! And although I've seen them hanging out and looking at the nest box, they have not decided to roost here yet…maybe this is the year??


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu"*

*Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu *










....ebullient epiphany, 
spirit of wood laughs at i, 
emancipated soul….
-by *flp*

"....*releasing the spirit of the wood to fulfill its own unique character*...."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....and now for the larger picture.










I will be writing more on this one soon, suffice to say for now that this is one leg of a table I am presently working on. This leg and the other leg where cut out of a maple tree some seven years ago and then I intentionally dis-stressed them. The top has a history of it's own which I have all-ready spent some time writing about here at LJ, and then stopped the processes of where that one was going, since the wood it-self had some-thing to say….and yes, I all-ways listen to the wood.

Also if any are looking at some of my past blogs and wondering about where some of the photos are….well I apologize for their up and down status. I have so many photos on hosting sites and have been experiencing some problems, which are now giving me the opportunity to think of where this is all going, as I may need to update and move some pictures around. Please bear with me as I make some changes and such….

Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu"*
> 
> *Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu *
> 
> ...


Frank,

I can't wait to see the finished product. It should be quite interesting. Hope your thaw has begun.

Mark


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu"*
> 
> *Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu *
> 
> ...


Nice piece Frank. What did you use to "intentionally distress" it? Chainsaw? Thanks for sharing and even though I am anxious for the final piece, I am able to wait since these things take time.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu"*
> 
> *Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu *
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just my monitor but it looks bluish and looks like a pair of jeans - so considering it looks like a pair of pants, it should make fine legs for your table!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu"*
> 
> *Enhancing the Atmosphere of My Milieu *
> 
> ...


--hi Mark; ....yes on the count of 'thaw', but then maybe I had better watch my tongue in case the snow gods are listening….

--hi Rob; ....yes, again I love the chainsaw for dis-stressing and just as soon as I show the other side, you will see the curve-i-ture that I put in the wood. Thanks for being able to to wait….I mean these legs have been hangin' on for seven years now….and I promise to not keep you waiting that long….

--hi Steve; ....now that you mention it, yes there is a seemingly hint of blue in the wood there. I did not photo adjust any on this one….but once I get the tung oil into the wood, the color should come to a mix of golden richness and sweeping splays of black. And a hardy pair of jeans they are, although there is some spalting also included in the wood….

During the weekend or right after I will be showing some more of this one….and,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*

*My Puszcza of a WoodTable*










....rustically flared, 
bucolically conceived, 
asian inspiration….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....and so I recede back into my past, 
where the ancients of undefined, 
have conceived me in imaginations of forest wood fields, 
and so for now i bring forth the fruit of my hands….

Having finally cleaned up both legs this past week, I was able to start thinking on the table top. I originally had thought to go with white oak, but the piece of wood just would not give me the go-ahead. So after looking around and throughout my barn wood collections….slabs of oak, pine, maple, butternut and walnut and then the boards of hickory, birch, white oak, cherry, maple and etc., I finally heard this one wood-piece of curly maple calling my name.










Next came the prep-work on the curly maple….planning, jointing, and then the use of a drawknife on the edges to get a not so finished look. After spending some time….and time, hand cutting mortises into the underside of the top and tenons for the legs, I was happy with the fit. Now I will start finishing the work on two more tennons and mortises and then comes the hours of finish work….and yes, finishing is a specialty of mine and one that I love to do. But more on that to come….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Frank.

The table is coming together nicely. I can well understand why the maple was "calling your name". It has a really nice figure.

I am looking forward to seeing the next step in the process.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Frank.

The table is coming together nicely. I can well understand why the maple was "calling your name". It has a really nice figure.

I am looking forward to seeing the next step in the process.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


oooh Frank. I love this!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


I can't think of any fancy words like you can.

I'll just use what my Grand kids taught me. That's *AWESOME!!*


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


I have realized something this morning. Perhaps it is due to my youth, but my inspiration lacks clarity. Frank, I read the dictionary, just words with no context. This is wonderful. 
thank you,
harold


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Truly one of a kind.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Frank,

I am not sure how my post got on here twice but it may have had something to do with my wife yelling (actually calling would be a more diplomatic term) for me this morning. I could blame her for the distraction but instead the beauty of your table must have gotten me confused and I simply wasn't paying attention to what I was doing.

I had to come back for a second look and I am glad I did.

Thanks again Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Hi Scott;
--come on back as many times as you want….LOL….!

Actually I was having some trouble getting this one to upload myself this morning and I had considered hitting the 'post' button twice. So after thinking on what action to take, I instead logged out and went to an-other site and then upon coming back here, I noticed the blog post was showing up in the blog page, but not on the front page….and then latter on, 5 minutes or so it came on the front//home page. Oh well….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Greetings to all;
--enjoying all your comments and may I say;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


This will be interesting to say the least. Thanks for sharing an "early-stage" picture, ok maybe a "mid-stage" picture.

I will wait for the finale!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"My Puszcza of a WoodTable"*
> 
> *My Puszcza of a WoodTable*
> 
> ...


Hello Rob;
--probably one of the worst mistakes any-one can ever say to me, is that they "will wait' for me to finis….LOL

How do I know….well that's what some of my wood pieces tell me….and they've been waiting for years….

But then again on this one, I'm under a deadline from the higher ups of the universe, so I'm pushing and working even the night oil around here.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"A WoodWorker's Tale" *

*A WoodWorker's Tale*










....with a heart for wood, 
i came-i saw-i sculptured, 
who i am makes sense….
-by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"A WoodWorker's Tale" *
> 
> *A WoodWorker's Tale*
> 
> ...


Frank,

This is a gorgeous piece of pine. Very nice.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"A WoodWorker's Tale" *
> 
> *A WoodWorker's Tale*
> 
> ...


this is awesome… love it


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"A WoodWorker's Tale" *
> 
> *A WoodWorker's Tale*
> 
> ...


--hi Scott; ....gorgeous is great, but how about 'pulchritude'....now there's a word one can fill their eye with and it speaks to the heart of physical wood….

....and….

--hi Debbie; ....yes, yes, yes…..awesome holds me in awe, but 'efficacious' was the effect I created that gathered your attention….

Oh well….never could stop playing with words, almost like playing with wood….and once again I say,

Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"A WoodWorker's Tale" *
> 
> *A WoodWorker's Tale*
> 
> ...


Hi Frank,
I like the bar graph in the lower right hand corner, is that the last three years of your blog production, ever increasing each year?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"A WoodWorker's Tale" *
> 
> *A WoodWorker's Tale*
> 
> ...


haha however you look at it - I'm still being held in awe!!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Madregah Tzedek"*

*Madregah Tzedek*










....madregah tzedek, 
a level of righteousness, 
given as 'wood art'….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


Frank,

This turned out beautifully. It has a lot of character and detail.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


art
pure art


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


*Picasso in wood!*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


That is an amazing table Frank!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


It's simplistic in its beauty, or the beauty is in its simplicity…I'm not sure which way says it best, but you get my drift. Great job -SST


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


--thank you all for your comments….

Now I must put some more information together and write a more detailed study//story on this piece….some-what soon for my records. It seems there's a lot of information out there, in my blogging of this 'wood art' piece….again, just some-what scattered all around….oh well.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


The legs flow with gracefulness and distress and yet the finish on the top almost appears to be wavy, at least in the picture..Well done Frank, well done indeed.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


Hello Rob;
--now there's a combination of words that you've come up with for describing this piece….legs--'gracefulness' and 'distress ',....and yes, I like that. Now if I may and I cannot resist this….top--'wavey ' or let me add as '*wavey gravey*'....

Sometimes I think that as a worker of wood, I have been 'graced with distress ' and I'm sure the better for it. Hmmm, now lets see, I'm sure there's a blog story in there some-where….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Madregah Tzedek"*
> 
> *Madregah Tzedek*
> 
> ...


Hello….all;

*Top *is:
--wood used, 'curly maple'

*Legs*:
--wood used, 'sugar maple'

*Crossover* member:
--wood used, 'red oak'

*Finish* used on top is boiled linseed oil and beeswax, hand rubbed and Howards Feed-N-Wax;
--legs are multiple and many coats of shellac, (garnet and orange) and then burnished with #0000 steel wool….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Birthed Color"*

*Birthed Color*










....crocus wood ashes,
released color births image,
i am paused for now….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Birthed Color"*
> 
> *Birthed Color*
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for having to photograph this. The crocuses are a welcome relief from the relatively monotonous color of a snow drenched landscape that you have dealt with for months now. These colors present a vibrant promise of the upcoming season.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Birthed Color"*
> 
> *Birthed Color*
> 
> ...


*WOW! Beautiful!*
Maybe in the coming weeks, we'll be able to see something like this.

It looks like a few more are starting to poke out of the ashes.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Birthed Color"*
> 
> *Birthed Color*
> 
> ...


my bulbs are up and blooming too….spring is here


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Birthed Color"*
> 
> *Birthed Color*
> 
> ...


Isn't it so nice to see that spring is finally here? Been spending the day airing out the house, woodworking and raking leaves. Then I had to take the dog on a walk thru the woods. Think nows a good time to take a nap on the porch!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Birthed Color"*
> 
> *Birthed Color*
> 
> ...


....in-deed, 'spring has sprung' and now the colors are coming out to play….!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*

*Articles of Expression With Wood*










....cabin construction, 
construction allows 'wood art',
i am mis-fit 'tween….

While out working in the cabin the other day, I noticed that this one was following me from room to room, one of my shorter pieces here….as this one still fits into the head-room of the cabin. Hmmm….not like my head-room that I carry around all the time….never could figure where those articles of expression where supposed to fit into todays world.

....or maybe after looking at the walls here in the sun-room I should have called this story….'the big green foamy stuff' has invaded my work-space….

Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


Is there a corresponding trunk and branches on the roof


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


if only our houses could sprout roots, the wood still alive covering our homes with cooling leaves, cleaning air, holding down in high winds, partnership rather than slavery.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank, seems to me that you are branching out into some new areas…and if it's of the shorter variety, shows us the tall ones…..ha


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


*It looks just like a tree fell on your cabin.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


The roof is taking root.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


What the….I love wood working, but I think you are taking it a little to far. LOL What's with the tree ?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Articles of Expression With Wood" --by RusticWoodArt*
> 
> *Articles of Expression With Wood*
> 
> ...


Hello to all who are commenting and then also those just looking….;

-hi Mark; ....last time I looked, what you see here in this room is all that remains….although I must admit, this one makes folks stop when they walk into the cabin….LOL….

-hi Barry; ....those are some great words you have penned….matter of fact, I think I will save them along with your name as the author for future reference….if I may….

-hi Rob; ....yes, I'm all-ways branching out into new visions of expression with wood, (wouldn't want to get caught in yesterdays wood box and there sure is no-one around to follow) so I'm thinking on these as of late. Seems as if I've been collecting some now for about 3-4 years and so they're fairly well dry and I'll start working a couple soon. I have 3 in the barn, 2 of which are over 14' tall….and then 3-4 more along with this one in the cabin here. I'll see or try and get some pictures along with a blog story soon….

-hi Dick; ....the tree didn't fall 'on' the cabin but 'into'....and now it's in my sight of seeing and thinking daily, now you know what grows inside my head….LOL….

-hi Karson; ....and I thought all great roofs had a root….

-hi JJohn; ....just stick around and keep reading my blog stories and you'll get a better feel for where my mind runs too when working the wood. I never follow past woodworking ways as I'm a branch that seeks it's own avenue of expression with and in wood. As to the wood here, well this one will become part of what I call 'free form' sculptured 'wood art'. Thanks for stopping by and welcome…..

Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Sitre Akhre"*

*Sitre Akhre*










....arched brow-guarded eyes, 
masking a tomb of holy, 
sparks fly from ghost wood….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was just sent this 'one' from a person on the west coast and yes, it has captivated my attention. Didn't have to sit very long in silence with the piece as it was ready to talk. Offered up a name and so I'm starting some hand work at relieving small particles of wood….more to come in time….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Sitre Akhre"*
> 
> *Sitre Akhre*
> 
> ...


Definitely some spirit living in that one Frank


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Sitre Akhre"*
> 
> *Sitre Akhre*
> 
> ...


Frank,

It will be interesting to see what you can do with this. Enjoy your journey to the dark side.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Sitre Akhre"*
> 
> *Sitre Akhre*
> 
> ...


--hi Bob; ....much like the spirit living in me….still a-live and kicking….

--hi Scott; ....so, you must have a handle on some 'Yiddish'....thanks….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

[email protected]


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*"Wood Root"*

*Wood Root*










....root system births birch, 
struggle of titanic crux, 
time fades and i walk….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found this one earlier this week while out on a walkabout at the end of the day, and so for a while time stopped and, I just listened….










....one can learn a lot about wood if one has the time to listen and learn from trees….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *"Wood Root"*
> 
> *Wood Root*
> 
> ...


Frank,

Even someone as "wood deaf" as I am can hear whisperings from these. These are very interesting and, as usual, your photographic skills are excellent.

Thanks for the post and allowing us to share in your wood journey.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *"Wood Root"*
> 
> *Wood Root*
> 
> ...


well, guess the route of your boots took us to the root of this issue….

Thanks for letting us root around with you.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Dyads of Black and White*

*Dyads of Black and White*










....they rode the east wind, 
dyadic of black and white, 
decorous i am….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Trading In....; 'Beauty For Ashes'*

*Trading In….; 'Beauty For Ashes'
*









....achromatic grey, 
stirred by your whisper i squall, 
i process too end…..
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure what kind of wood I have here, since this one was sent to me by a person out in southern California. While out walking in the desert there….and coming upon a, 'in the past used campsite', this was one piece of wood that was left over.

Actually I have 3 of these….and they all bear witness to the tell-tale signs of having burn marks upon them. Left-over campsite wood, weathered grey and yet out the ashes of that campsite comes a piece of beauty.

....search and rescue….salvation….redemption….'wood art'....and so from the ashes, I traded in and took hold of beauty *!*










I have not yet dreamed of what to do with this piece, (actually 3 pieces) but that will come as I show forth patience and grace of attitude, in the process of beginning to end.

Now after having said all the above….I just have to show forth some more beauty from around here at the house//farm, which leads me out to one of our gardens. After the long winter, it is in these images and photos that I take and save….that again my imagination takes flight. And yes, if one is wondering….the wheel-barrel is filled with one of our most famous products we grow up here….'rock tatoes'.....










....and then this one comes from behind the house in a granite crevice….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Trading In....; 'Beauty For Ashes'*
> 
> *Trading In….; 'Beauty For Ashes'
> *
> ...


Frank,

Another wonderful post. I would have to go outside with a view like this. Great photography too.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Trading In....; 'Beauty For Ashes'*
> 
> *Trading In….; 'Beauty For Ashes'
> *
> ...


The creeping phlox is beautiful.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Redolent Tease*

*Redolent Tease*










....sugar maple wood, 
vase of nosegay by beauty, 
backdrop weathered grey….
-by* flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....all I ever was given upon coming into this plane of my forest, 
was a very good imagination, 
the ability to hear the wind rustling the leaves,
a working knowledge of the character of wood, 
and the ever present opportunity of inspiration that comes from trees….

--what more could one ask for, i am blessed….

Thank you.
GOODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Frank,

I have been wondering where you have been as it has been awhile since you have posted. Anyway as usual this is simply gorgeous. Your photography and arrangement reflect your artistic talents.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


You truly are blessed…than you for sharing.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Inspiring! Thanks, Frank


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


You did good Frank, mike


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Very Cool Frank!... Inspiring!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Hello to all;
....and thanks for all the comments!

I really do take the time to read all that's been said….and, even reading between the lines. Now once one understands the 'all's' of reading between the lines, then one can get down to the art of follow-up.

Reading between the lines is a lot like counting 'drive links' on a chain bar….










....one 50'' chain bar, and then *how many* drive links on the chain, gauge .063//pitch .404….?; to get a fit of acceptance where chain and bar work together in tune with the power-head 395xp and a lumber mill….as one, for success in cutting some slabs of wood….hmmm, kind of like being a LumberJock.

....here's what I call a '*hand plane*'....










....now after all that….got any 'ax' men out there….?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Double the pleasure, double the fun….nice to see that you have the bandaids at the ready, since you'll double the cuts in more ways than one…ha.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Hi Rob;
--your eyes and how you see into my photos never ceases to amaze me….maybe I should just post pictures and let those eyes do the explaining….LOL.

Actually, maybe I manipulate//adjust the backgrounds of some of these photos to see if any-one is really taking the time to read into the blogs and photos and, then some might say that I'm 'picking brains for comments'....so who's picking mine….hmmm?

Now having said that, the bandaids here belong to my wife, since this is her shop and those are her tools on the shelfs there. I'm just borrowing the bench space here, ( I've all-ready been served notice to hurry up and get my stuff out of here….LOL ) since her bench dosen't mind some oil and grease in the wood. There was a time way back when….that this was my tool shop, but that was before….

She's happy with this work space for beekeeping and hive making//repairs or for small wood projects and anything else that comes along, but then that also means I'm the one who bears the responibility for keeping some tools in here for her to use and any-thing else. My problem is that I can often resort to bringing in other things also….like more wood and extra machines….oh yes, if you could only see to the right.

Anyway or anyways….that's life on the farm and in the surrounded buildings….and once again,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> *Redolent Tease*
> 
> ...


Ha, I like looking into peoples shops and I guess I get my observation skills from all the I Spy Books my kids and I have enjoyed over the years…

So as long as you post pictures I will be "observing".....
Thanks Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Splaying For Maple*

*Splaying For Maple*










….one wood as i am,
wood house of the mighty ones,
splayed color environs….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And now some more pictures to explain this poetic wood word story….










….and most finely….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"*….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*"


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> ...


Acer Caledfwlch


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> ...


Hello daltxguy;

….ah so tis in the evening of the dusk,
thou hast come a waundering through-out these woods,
talking the name of maple's desire and,
gathering the whisperings of ages before….

--while out of stone came the one called 'hard cleft',
that is the story told by other's who have the time,
from llenlleawg's mad dash before his king,
where the many gallants all stood as mighty one's…

....but even long before there was a smith,
who lived in these woods of an-other's world,
his goings were as weland's wise of might and steel,
till i know one who looks for those bones where-ere they be….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I enjoyed your comment….and thanks for taking some thoughts….to post.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

frank said:


> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> ...


...out of stone came the one called 'hard cleft'

Is there more to the story?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> *Splaying For Maple*
> 
> ...


Hello Snowdog;
--well, there's all-ways more to a story….but then, sometimes one has to wait….and then it's also the right of the writer to hold back, till the story fits the sculpture. If all my writings fit into one notebook….what would I do with all these other notebooks I am surrounded by….?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*....can I speak for WoodArt?*

*....can I speak for WoodArt?*










....creatures of the wood,
invading darkness nests light,
winged nascent being….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

....pausing to pass some light on this subject, I recently found in wood….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''*….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *....can I speak for WoodArt?*
> 
> *....can I speak for WoodArt?*
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing, Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Druthers of Wood*

*Druthers of Wood*










....esoteric, 
rar-i-fied forms for wood art,
realms of vision….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*….''


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


Amazing! And that stuff still exists in NH? Beautiful.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


Extraordinary log, Frank! The mountain lions, however, don't seem to grow as big there.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


Ah-maze-ing color and isn't that Sunbeam in the sunbeam? Thanks for the post.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


Ah, think of the things that could come from that pile….. Thanks Frank


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


The footsteps of giants mark the path.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> *Druthers of Wood*
> 
> ...


Now thats what you call a slab of wood. Really cool post.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Elan of Golden Wood*

*Elan of Golden Wood*










....taste-full is my mirth, 
i sing the songs of tree notes, 
elan of golden wood….

-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank,

This is simply gorgeous photography. At times I have questioned why anyone would deal with the conditions that the NH winters bring but this proves that there is balance and harmony in nature.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


Wow! That is an awesome pic. Did you take that yourself? If that is your woods you are a lucky guy.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful Frank. Your picture reminds me of a special place where I was married. I always enjoy your posts. Thanks.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank, I could pull up a chair in that and just think about nothing allllll day long, except dreaming about working the wood…. great post!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


Hello to all;
--great comments from all who have spoken….and for the yet un-spoken.

And yes, to answer a question posed by 'Steve-o' above….the picture is mine, which I took earlier this week.

One camera, (digital) and of Kodak design and believe me, of no-great cost as I'm cheap. As I often tell folks, it's not the price of the tool that makes one able, just as neither does the name….but of great importance is the hands that gripe the tool and, then the mind-full imagination that sees and allows the image to come forth.

These woods border next to mine, where I was found walking or waundering after an early evening thunderstorm. The woods were still dripping fresh drops of water and as one can see, there was an after mist of depth still in the air.

....once again,
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


...a mist and streaks of wetness on the trunks (second large tree from the right). And a kayaker with a kodaker there's something you don't read about all the time.

Keep em comin Frank, we all enjoy them.

Thanks!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

frank said:


> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> *Elan of Golden Wood*
> 
> ...


as I step into a world of unknowns I am reminded of lives that have gone before me.. 
some have gone quietly into the mist while other have been seen kicking and screaming. 
I have walked, willingly into the mist…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Beaver Away....*

*Beaver Away*....










....sculpturesque wood art,
free form with wood chip panache.
i beaver away…..
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Beaver Away....*
> 
> *Beaver Away*....
> 
> ...


Very cool Frank. Have you trained the beavers in other other techniques besides carving? I sometimes envy your world.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Beaver Away....*
> 
> *Beaver Away*....
> 
> ...


Thats really cool.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Beaver Away....*
> 
> *Beaver Away*....
> 
> ...


Looks like the beginnings of a beaver-carved bowl or two actually…


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Beaver Away....*
> 
> *Beaver Away*....
> 
> ...


...what I mean is… if you split it lengthwise…along the same lines as that crack that is already present…then you'd just have a lot of gouging to do…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Beaver Away....*
> 
> *Beaver Away*....
> 
> ...


Hello to all;
--hi Trifern; ....''trained beavers'', now there's a thought! And actually I have had this thought plus many others cross my mind out here. How about training those beavers to drop my trees, gnaw to length for firewood and even rough out or pre-gouge some wood for my wood sculptures? Now the only thought I've not been able to work through yet, is soon as I started being successful, some-one would probably come around and start organizing a local union for '*Beavering LumberJocks*', which would be the end all….LOL

--hi Steve-O; ....thanks and, I'll be sure and relay your message//words of 'coolness' to this clan of beavers. When I took this photo last Thursday, there was a beaver in the pond just swimming back and forth and clapping his tail as he went down….haha, not a care in the world….

hi Rob; ....and yes, I knew exactly what you were saying about the two from one….vie the crack in the wood, from your first comment. Still have to think on this one….would the beavers get upset if I just removed that elliptical egg there on top….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

[email protected]


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Tabula Rasa*

*Tabula Rasa*










....where time matters not,
landscapes of laughter i go,
leaving all behind….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Out here, my world fades into those adventures of walking tales, where the sounds that can often plague a mind, are laid to rest. Once one walks through the veil here that starts as a crack in the wall….the window of opportunity is opened by any and all who use the key of imagination. And rightly so, I now see my roots appearing to form this piece I call 'wood art'....










....silence bears the advances of the seasons and years, as witnessed by this one who welcomes me back from the other side. As to the rocks and mosey growth….may I rest in peace in my secret garden….










....out of time and beyond space, I'll rest my case and present one piece of spalted maple joined with the use of 'branch joinery'.....










....and yes, that sleep of rest was very good….and what a dream of vivid imagination I had….or was it really a dream after all….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Tabula Rasa*
> 
> *Tabula Rasa*
> 
> ...


Beautiful Frank. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Tabula Rasa*
> 
> *Tabula Rasa*
> 
> ...


I'm walking and dreaming with you, Frank…. thanks for the post.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Tabula Rasa*
> 
> *Tabula Rasa*
> 
> ...


Nice post. I've really started enjoying these on thursdays. Keep it up!!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Meter*

*Wood Meter*










....i am heart of wood,
feel my pulsating beating,
prosodic sing song….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Meter*
> 
> *Wood Meter*
> 
> ...


Wow, very cool. As usual Frank, you get my mind-a-wanderin'.... lost in the wood.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Meter*
> 
> *Wood Meter*
> 
> ...


Does art imitate nature or does nature imitate art?

Great post Frank.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Meter*
> 
> *Wood Meter*
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the maple keepler from the burn pile…interesting "skin"...


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Conceptual Wood Experiences*

*Conceptual Wood Experiences*










....laugh thou tongues of fire,
dancing scarlet mossy green,
percepts of color….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> ...


Beautiful textures and colors. The only things I can't enjoy are the smells, touch and sounds. Do you think the more senses that are used, the more meaningful the experience?

What concepts will you take away from this? How will you apply?

Thanks for the post Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> ...


Hello Trifern;
....and so now a quest-of-a-question comes into view and, as you have asked…."Do you think *the more senses that are used*, the more meaningful the experience?"

Let me ask this first…."how many '*senses*' are you acquainted with ?"

And by the way, don't pay no-attention if you hear me thinking out loud with color, it's only the wood 'joints' of my proprioception keeping my-self in line out here in the woods….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> ...


Some would say the obvious; hearing, sight, smell, taste, and touch. However there is also a sense of danger, a sense of direction, a sense of honor, the sense of a meeting, a different sense, bringing someone to his senses, the sense of someones remarks, or the very stimuli deep from within as you suggest.

Make sense?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> *Conceptual Wood Experiences*
> 
> ...


....experience can-not be based upon the senses, but needs the full-fill-ment of life to create the more of experience !

....due to the acting out of how one learns in this play of life, (and some times I'm also induced to also say; 'play on life') I have not yet experienced an 'experience of experience'....but yes, as all my senses are intact, I do now experience life !

....when speaking of the five senses, we now know now that Aristotle may have caused some to not realize just how many forms of the senses there are. What started out as the five senses, has now progressed to 7-9-10 and then the somewhat accepted 21 of today. Some their are that even go on to use the number 33 when talking of our senses, and the only stopping point is; how far can one stretch their brain to explore their senses.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

On talking about 'proprioception', here is an accepted sense today that is used and understood by many forms of work forces. Proprioception in common language has to do with 'joint position' in relation to one's body or skeletal composition, and is understood as what allows one to drive a car and keep the car on the road, since what and how would one drive if they were constantly having to take theirs eyes off the road just to see where their feet were in relation to the brake, clutch and gas pedals? Law enforcement agencies across the land also use this and test this sense, after pulling a driver over, who is suspected of driving while intoxicated. The test of looking straight ahead and walking a straight line….and also closing one's eyes and touching their nose involves the use of the sense called proprioception.

As woodworkers we also use proprioception whenever we go to turn our table saw off with our foot, knee or hand….since I never take my eyes off the saw and wood till the saw has stopped, and what about when reaching for the push stick?. I have used this sense also in wood and metal shops when using a drill press and then going to turn the press off or using pneumatics, with my feet by stepping on a foot pedal. Also while out walking, hiking and running in the woods; I will use this sense while keeping my eyes in front as to my seeing of the terrain and, then transferring down to my skeletal composition what I see, my feet are all-ways in the right place at the right time. How could one drop a tree in the woods, except after all-ready surveying the terrain and storing that information, while at the same time as the tree is now falling to the ground that stored information is also being transferred to my body, hands and feet so that I am able to step back out of the danger zone. And yes there are also some folks who loose this sense, but that would be an-other story….much sad in-deed.

So our 'senses' are many, and what we know about them is the ability to make wise use of what we have. Now I know there may be some that would say; "why do I need to know this.. since my senses are still working and have all-ways been working so….". To that type of thinking I would reply; "*what I possess was not given me to just be taken for granted, and as I am the 'tool-keeper of my own tool-crib', I will understand my tools, so that I might better be able to 'never' have a kick-back from any of my tools*."

What one learns as the tools of the body as studied in relation to woodworking tools also, is that proprioception also works in my woodworking tools. Being one who uses chainsaws much often, I also have found and understand that the sense of proprioception works out there at the end of my chain bar, which is an area at the tip of the bar known for kickback….before we had chain brakes and also after chain brakes. Often I am chainsawing and so I will bury the nose of the chain bar into the tree or timber first and if not understanding rightly how that joint of the chain bar works as it feeds into the wood….plus how it works after being buried deep inside and out of sight, I might as well just stop counting my days of life and wait for the 'when' to happen….as it will happen. If I understand and know what is going on inside the tree in relationship to the chain, chain bar, chainsaw and my-self, then I am able to come away from this work experience with more of life and not just a hurt sense of pride or more, which I shall call 'senseless' death. As I am all-ways reminding folks, kickback on 2 hp-5 hp-8 hp chainsaws will take life, but if I am using proprioception of my senses….I will add to my life more abundantly. You may have noticed I also mentioned 'chain break-age up there also….one may experience a chain break on a 16'' chain bar which adds up to 32'' of swinging chain, but do you understand that when I am cutting with a 60'' chain and experience a chain break, that one adds up to 120''s (5') of swinging chain….and since I am of the male species, this can cause one to do some serious thinking on safety….LOL!

Well I'm done at the moment with writing as I'm heading outside to experience more of life and if I use my senses, maybe today I'll get a chance to create some 'wood art'. Just thinking out loud here; ".....'common sense' in the realm of woodworking, is not really all that common any-more, 'since' many today rely more upon computer sense for their wood sense….hmmm."










....and if any would like to comment feel free, plus if any would like to hear more….comment that expression of experience and I will see what I can do….does this make good sense? I hope no-one falls short here and has 'less sense'....'bad sense', since sense should be about doing good! I will add this one or link over into a blog story latter tonight….or so I will try and find and experience some sense of time too….haha.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Shadow Lands of Wood*

*Shadow Lands of Wood*










....shadows of color,
these sounds i sketch on paper,
what i see is mine….
-by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


...the sound of a babbling brook in my ear
with the noise of the world, I cannot hear.
Shut the world out, open my eyes to see… 
My home is in the timber, where I love to be.

Quiet the noisy world to a hush
lay my head down in the brush… 
eyes are open, head clears..
I finally hear the brook with my ears.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Hello Steve;
--WOW; now you have just in turn blessed this old time lumberjock with some 'wood words' that I shall keep! I will say it again, I am blessed in turn with your words and,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank… I can't tell you how many times I've been blessed by yours…


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Wow, it is a doubleday. Thank you both!


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


I`m not much on poetry, but that picture is so beautiful I can almost here the water running. Very good pic.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


I will echo Trifern's comment. Frank, both you and Steve, have added a measure of enjoyment to my day. I can't thank you enough for continuing to allow me to wander with you on your journey.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the poet-tree.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


With the forests Forests which extend your immense foliages On our faces tired and tired of so much difficulties, Foliages scintillating similar with enamels, Fountains which run in ceaseless murmurs, Blackbirds and geais merry, negligible creatures, And crowned harts of wood and branches, Shepherds and loggers come by far from the hamlets, And venerated oaks of l' natural antique, Forests, alive world, forests, haven of peace, You inspire our steps under your thick domes And your charms then mingle with our dreams. You who defy time, the cold and the summers, Give the direction of the gods and l' eternity With l' man whose so invaluable life is too short. J. PELLETIER-DOISY


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


and with this I will float out to the shop… thanks for a great start to the day…


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Only a week onboard at Lumberjocks and with so few pages viewed, I realize that I have reached my final destination. There is true inspiration through out and I look forward to all that I will see and learn though out the pages.

Thanks for making this the best place to hang out and pass the time when one is not in the shop.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Maddhatter, The longer you are here, the more people you meet in this community, and the more projects you view, The Better It Gets!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


*Thank you all *for the comments and yes, I enjoyed your presence in the woods on this trek….

--hello Griff (Mike); ....I've not seen you before on my blog roll, but then thats okay….many just come to read and take what-so-ever they find in the words and go ponder in their work-shops. Glad you chose to comment and even greater that you could 'all-most' hear the water running…. 
--hello Jeanmarc; ....and thanks for the comment and touch of words therein….
--hello Maddhatter (Norm); ....welcome and may I offer you a warm firm tree handshake and add that you are in-deed at one great place here, where I'm sure you'll find your pace-of-space and fit in….in no time at all.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> *Shadow Lands of Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank,

What a wonderful woodworking project! Not a tree harmed or a leaf disturbed and yet the beauty of the wood is there for all to see.

You, Sir, are a true artist and I am thankful that I have been blessed to enjoy your work.

Lew


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Rockin' Maple*

*Rockin' Maple*










....i believe in you,

hypertrophy in wood art,

nascence comes with laughter….

-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> ...


beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> ...


Wow! Is that a female nude crawling out of that piece of maple? That's what I call a nice piece of wood art. Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> ...


... an amazing piece…


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> ...


looks like a sketch…nice capture, er uh release….


----------



## paperbender1965 (Aug 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> ...


I have been married far too long, I saw a woodduck…

Glen Alamo, CA


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> *Rockin' Maple*
> 
> ...


Not sure it really looks like any certain thing, but it looks pretty cool. I can kinda see the female, but i can kinda see the duck. Thanx frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Working Woods*

*Working Woods*










....art-full woods i work,

stopping to dream of what if,

there was no-cleared land….

-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And then of course in the working of woods and wood, there all-ways is the question of….what do I do with the left-overs….










....burn-burn-burn….










I fired two piles up this early evening and, so goes wood as back to ashes. Now how many more piles to go….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Working Woods*
> 
> *Working Woods*
> 
> ...


... Ahhh… I can smell it from here.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Working Woods*
> 
> *Working Woods*
> 
> ...


Indeed, what if there was no cleared land? New Zealand is very different today than when it was first settled. First clearing for shelter, then clearing for agriculture, then trees on hillsides burned for livestock and the 38 million sheep which now graze the land, then majestic Kauri cleared for profit and colonial imperialism, serving as masts for the British empire so that it might sail and squander other resources - until it ran out, then other native forests for profit and house construction - mainly Rimu - until it ran out and now even the pine plantation forests put in their place being razed for dairy conversions in the rush for white gold.

No, the remaining forests are precious and no one has ever paid the true price for a resource which nature so generously and patiently produces over 100's of years using solar energy.

A fire, btw is just the releasing of years of solar energy. Light energy converted to wood, converted back to light energy and heat. Trees are the greatest energy battery storage devices every created.

Another idea for that 'waste' wood is to return it back to the earth to nurture the next generation. Give back the stored energy and nutrients to the the current land owners and help them start the cycle anew. Chip it and dump it in the forest or use it as mulch. Then you'll get a second (or third or fourth) use for it. If you had any money left in your account when you died, you wouldn't ask anyone to burn it because it was now waste to a dead man, no, you'd leave it for your grandkids so that they might benefit from it.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Working Woods*
> 
> *Working Woods*
> 
> ...


Nothing beats a great bonfire! Thanks Frank.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Working Woods*
> 
> *Working Woods*
> 
> ...


all that and yet it is still wood art. Always creating something aren't you Frank?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Working Woods*
> 
> *Working Woods*
> 
> ...


Frank,

Your words and photography are inspiring. Thank you.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

frank said:


> *Working Woods*
> 
> *Working Woods*
> 
> ...


I was thinking of getting a wood chipper instead of fire


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Acheronian Wood Imaging*

*Acheronian Wood Imaging *










....enchantment i see,
whispering eyes of wood call,
i taste your desire….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Acheronian Wood Imaging*
> 
> *Acheronian Wood Imaging *
> 
> ...


knots bad…


----------



## Rog (Feb 10, 2008)

frank said:


> *Acheronian Wood Imaging*
> 
> *Acheronian Wood Imaging *
> 
> ...


Looks like you got the spirit of a woodnymph caught slieeping in the tree…...
Rog


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Acheronian Wood Imaging*
> 
> *Acheronian Wood Imaging *
> 
> ...


Looks good. Almost like a lookout using binoculars. Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Acheronian Wood Imaging*
> 
> *Acheronian Wood Imaging *
> 
> ...


Wow, that's cool Frank… it's got eyes, nose, mouth… everything you'd need for a "wood character… "

.... maybe it's just the "character" of the wood instead… lol.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

frank said:


> *Acheronian Wood Imaging*
> 
> *Acheronian Wood Imaging *
> 
> ...












*here the dancer of the drill*


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Acheronian Wood Imaging*
> 
> *Acheronian Wood Imaging *
> 
> ...


Trifern is right, binoculars, especially upside down, see the hands holding the binocs??


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Views of Wood Expression*

*Views of Wood Expression*










....you decide your view,
my minds made up i am one,
all one piece of wood….
-by *flp*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And an-other one to account for some of my time, upon this plain of planet space, and show what I love to do this time of year. Spent some time yesterday picking up some wood slabs from around the land here, and some more just waiting to be chain-sawed at my mill.










One rock maple//sugar maple, 32''-34'' wide and 2-1/2'' thick, running around 8' long. The other ones a piece of pine, 36''-38'' wide and 2'', 3-1-2'' and 4'' thick and this ones around 6' long.

Now while some may think this is work….to my way of thinking and doing, this is 'pure fun' in the midst of cutting raw wood. Chainsaw milling is some raw horse-power, coupled with some raw wood, which in the end produces some raw live-edge slabs of wood.

I'm happy and content….and a life of working the wood, is the life for me….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> ...


That certainly is an interesting piece of wood art. What kind of wood is it? Your slabs sure make me envious. Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> ...


I'm happy and content….and a life of working the wood, is the life for me….

Me too, Frank… great post.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> ...


-hi Trifern; ....well as to the type of wood…..hmmm. I found this piece of wood on the bottom of a lake I was kayaking earlier this summer. I will usually spend some time paddling around the shorelines//outlines of a lake and staring into the clear blue water. Yes you heard me right, up here in NH we still have lakes and rivers that run clear and blue. So while looking at the bottom of the lake, I found this one in about three feet of water….calling out to me; "Frank, here I am….take me home". Now one would be surprised at what I carry inside my kayak for times such as this….to be used for fishing out sunken articles of wood….LOL. Placing the saved//found piece of wood art on my bow, I'm off to kayaking some more.

This piece of wood had no bark on it and although I can say that it's hardwood, I could not identify the type of wood. I have been sanding and applying coats of tung oil and the wood is starting to gather some nice character….the ideas as to what shall be, are still formulating within my head. The point that this piece of wood has stuck in my mind, is how it's all one piece, so maybe there's a root system herein, working now to be art above the ground. More to come on this one….

-hi Steve; ....great hearing from you. Your life seems to be a 'very good' place to be….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> ...


getting to the root of this art issue? Thanks for bringing us along.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> *Views of Wood Expression*
> 
> ...


-hi Rob; ....''getting to the root '', is what I call 'rooting around'....LOL. And so yes; ''all art is found to have some roots ''.

Wow could I go on and write a blog//story on this topic….but I have to wait since I'm out of here this morning, to start the initial first cuts for a new road into a section of the woods here. And yes, that means I'll be cutting at 'root' level.

When talking about root systems in art….how about *Rustic Ritual Landscape*....










....and I may even get some firewood out of this root level cutting today….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Divagating With Wood*

*Divagating With Wood
*









....hole in woods of trees,
hole of darkness i spalt wood,
birch wood holes plus maple….










-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So this being *WoodWriting Haiku Thursday's*, I have changed from my usual format of one picture….to include two photo images in today's haiku writing. To further carry on….I will attempt to give you the reader, a short glimpse inside my head and explain 'one' of these images. That in itself, that I would explain my poetry or any writing of haiku is in itself a most notable break from tradition. But reader//viewer discretion is advised as I must add that once one attains to look inside my head, what you see could at any moment change….and unless one knows the way out, one could get lost inside my head.

Now having said that, let me get on with what and how I came about seeing the black hole there in the first picture, along with and in the midst of the birches. I had not seen this hole before….until the other day, even after all my ages of living and staring out my window hole. After finishing a meal at the kitchen table, I proceeded to turn around in my chair and stare outside the window, thinking on some ongoing work that needed completion by the afternoon. And there before me was the 'hole of darkness' in the midst of a leaf field of green, that was calling to me with an invitation to enter in….come up higher….










....birches of leaf shimmering green leaves,
and i all-most felt the slope of the leafy eaves,
calling my name to come up higher where wood weaves,
till in my knowing i sat and waited dreaming as a tree perceives….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


Have you been firing your cannon again, Frank?

Nature is truly amazing. Thanks for reminding me of that, again.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


or perhaps a hawk chased a finch….or its just missing a puzzle piece?


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


Surely a result of the faulty transformer at the Hadron collider. Who knew that the results would show up in NH?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


That's a great birdhouse you made, Frank… painting the trees on it was brilliant! (and they look so real!)... lol.

-Steve


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


Looks like the "mothership" flew through the trees looking for you Frank, cool picture.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


Wood poetry, interesting. For twenty yrs I was a musician and after retirement from music, having no creative outlet, I started to write poetry. I haven't written in a while, but you just might have given me some inspiration.

Don't worry about getting in and out of your head, for the 70's were an interesting (purple) haze.

Mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Divagating With Wood*
> 
> *Divagating With Wood
> *
> ...


-hello to all; ....I'm enjoying all your comments and thanks for those descriptions//altered interpretations you have penned with words. I will keep an eye out….and see if the 'hole of darkness ' is still there, with the next spring//summer gathering….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *

*Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *










....shellac-spalt-maple,

images of more to come,

creatures of wood art….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I might make note and bring to the attention of any viewing here, that my photos on my photo hosting site, are currently down….so if this one disappears also….well, you get the picture. Hope-fully all pictures will re-turn very soon….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> ...


Frank,

Your pictures always inspire me. Looking forward to being able to viewing them again.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> ...


It may require an emergency cash bailout by the govt to absorb any "toxic links", Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> ...


-well the photos seem to be coming back….thats what I call a fast '*ox-tic bail-out*'.
Maybe these Zooomr folks need to be in Washington tonight….

Every-one in-joy….and;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> ...


Awesome Frank, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> ...


Like looking at a cloud, every one sees something different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> *Rustic's of Man-Wood-Art *
> 
> ...


In-deed, Frank. Beauty piece of spalted maple. Let's hope that more than just wood can look good with fungus growth on it.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*

*The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*










....dancing water drops,

my vision instilled on wood,

shimmers of shellac….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so lets look at the larger picture here….










....now what I'm wondering is who first started the, and can I say; "myth about shellac and water damage", without offending the gods? I will be writing more on this one soon, but to date the above photo was taken last Sunday (2008-09-29). I was out at the above work-space this evening (2008-10-02) and decided to take some more photos of the slab of maple. shellac and water. One may by now wonder where all these water shots are coming from…..and to that I can only add, heavy rain came in last Friday throughout the weekend and since then we've been some getting rain every day. Since last Sunday I am no-longer drying or wiping the top off from the water….why should I?

I'm not at this point going any further into this mis-truth about shellac and water, except to say that fresh shellac that has cured, is able to stand up to water. I did no-thing extra to protect the wood or shellac….and the coats I used on this top are in the realm of 'five coats'. When I write more on this I will be updating and showing much more pictures along with my thinking on shellac.

I do know there are many who have stated about how water will damage a finish of shellac….and there are some situations where this is true, but then I also know from experience (by doing + action of work) that shellac will stand up to water and that is except for those exceptions to the rules of wood finish. I might also add, that where one to read all those books on finishing with shellac, talk to all those who teach shellac….not to mention all those who have never tried what I am showing in these blog//stories, but will often quote what they have read or heard….? Do you get the point at what I am driving at here….until one has tried it them-self, what good is that opinion?

And so once again, I took these photos this evening and I'm still looking for those white water marks that some say will appear, if water is left on shellac….










.....hmmm, I'm still looking. So if you want to see more on shellac myth busting….I'll be writing a new story on the days, this one slab of rock maple has spent covered not only by shellac….but by raining, raining, rain water….










More to come as the test of shellac continues….

*Linking back to* in this series to: 
1.) All Good Wood Projects Need….
2.) WoodWorking Vision
3.) Drupes and Drupaceous Nuts as Tung Oil
4.) Go Ask The Lac-Bug About Finishing Wood
5.) Tales of A Wood-Worker's Tools
6.) Lets Test Art-Full Shellac
7.) Prepping Wood and Shellac for Rain

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the beautiful "water art" and the truth about shellac.

I must admit I always thought that water would cause shellac to turn white.

Lew


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


maybe it's the quality of water? SoCal acid rain may tell a different story. The tap water may too. I'd like to think that all water was the same everywhere but….........I believe that I will give this a test too ;-)


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


Now that's my kind of "Mythbusters." Thanks for the post Frank. I look forward to your next.

Beautiful photography as well.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


What about a hot cup of coffee on top of that shellac?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


-hello Lew; ....and thanks for the comment on 'the beautiful water art'. As to the truth about shellac….well there still remains much ground to cover, even with water. And I will add that water can turn shellac 'white' or 'milky' in appearance, but the circumstances need to be known and understood that will lead to that 'appearance'.

What I will also be talking about is '*how to*' repair and fix the different situations that come along when working with shellac. This story is first of all dispelling the common notion//comment made by many that water and shellac don't mix//make for good wood finishing….and therefore shellac is not a good wood finish to use for protection of wood.

What I am showing here by words and pictures is that in truth….'*water and shellac' don't mix well and therefore shellac is a good finish to use when protecting wood*. But then there is much yet to talk about in this area of wood and shellac and I will be covering more of these areas in the days and weeks ahead, plus some of the also *how to's of repairing a damaged shellac wood finish*. Much yet to come so stay tuned….

-hello Kolwdwrkr; ....great to hear your thoughts on 'water', which just goes to show that I've got your water wheels of the mind turning out wood thoughts on this subject….

-hi Trifern; ....glad to see that I seem to have made an impression on your mind with my 'Beautiful photography', so now you've raised my bar level. And since you're looking forward to my 'next' I had better start getting some new props ready and going for all those 'shellac tests' ahead. Hmmm…..I was just thinking that the time all-ready put into the 'water' test is all-most 2 weeks now. That includes the application of shellac (5 coats of fresh 3 lb. cut), some cure up time, and then comes the rain water….which leads me to the conclusion that it's hard work being a buster-of-myths….

-hi Karson; great to see you stopping by and commenting. Now lets see….'what comes next' as to you're question regarding; "What about a hot cup of coffee on top of that shellac?"

At this point I'm going to delay answering your question, since this is a question that would take us away from where we are now in this scenario of water and shellac. You may have noticed and I'm sure you read where I stated in the story above that; "I do know there are many who have stated about how water will damage a finish of shellac….and *there are some situations where this is true*, but then I also know from experience (by doing + action of work) that shellac will stand up to water and that is except for those exceptions to the rules of wood finish." What I am referring to is where I stated; "*....shellac will stand up to water and that is except for those exceptions to the rules of wood finish.*" and so yes I will be addressing this question and many more as we proceed along in the understanding of wood and shellac. On further point I will point out is you mention the word 'heat//hot', which also leads into an-other working scenario of shellac and one that I will yet be addressing in future stories.

As I noted in a past blog//story, I am pulling out all the stops that I can think of to write this article on shellac and so that also means that I will be *intentionally damaging* some 'wood shellac finishes' or at least trying too. This means that I will also have to take the time to gather photos of these tests to come, plus writing up the words. This will amount to spending some time in the coming weeks//month//months gathering information to produce a story. What I am writing and showing by pictures is all free to any who want to come//follow along….all-though to tell you the truth, once this photo blog with plenty of how to's is done, I may just delete the whole story and re-edit to use in a teaching article//book//seminar.

Now if I may add; "where did I leave my cup of hot tea at ? "....

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


Thanks for your experiences and experiments Frank. You are a blessing to this site.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


You must have some pretty clean rain were you live. Sometimes after we've had rain, I'll go out to my car in the morning, & the windshield has a coat of gray dust on it. You don't have any mine tailing ponds, or iron ore taconite plants in your area.

The best finish in the world won't stand up were I live.

PS: I can't just blame all of the dirt on the mines, because sometime its black, 
coming from ND farm topsoil, that has traveled over 300 miles to get here.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


-thanks for those words Karson….

-hi Dick; ....'clean rain '....and I'm glad to see you checking in here also. I guess I never thought of it that way, but yes this a clean country so to speak….we still drink from the streams around here in the winter (although I don't//won't go as far as to make this a blanket statement for all folks to try) and our rivers and lakes still are blue water with a mercury content. Now I'm wondering after just writing about mercury content, why am I still drinking the water? Some folks up here, even go as far as to call this place Gods country//the land of the gods. However….we still have to deal with the effects of acid rain even here, although some 'experts' are saying that NH is in the process of reversing acid rain and it's effects on the environment.

I am now curious, (yes you have sparked my attention) since you made the statement; "The best finish in the world won't stand up were I live." And so I have two questions for you:

1.) What is the 'best finish' in the world?

2.) And since you have tried that 'best finish', what were the results that made you come to the conclusion that it would not 'stand up where I (you) live' ?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking so long to answer Frank. This place is busy.

*Speaking of Mercury*, The state doesn't recommend eating too many meals of our fish.

Here's what I heard about Mercury from my neighbor. He has a friend who's a full time fishing guide,

& the government tested the blood of all of the guides in this area, & they found very small traces of Mercury

in their systems.

This mystified the researchers, because the guides eat fish everyday. What do you think of that?

I haven't seen any reports on this survey yet, but I may have missed it.

*As for exterior finishes*, I can't tell you. it's every man for himself I guess.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


Hello Dick;
-same here with the mercury and not eating a lot of fish. But then that doesn't bother me since I don't eat meat in any form….and that includes fish. Being a vegetarian as I am, means eating a lot of tofu….and I've got ways of cooking it so that folks never even know their eating soybeans.

I kind-of assumed that some here may be thinking that these tests are about 'exterior finishes' from some of the replies on this thread//story. In reality no-thing could be further//farther from the truth! Thats why it would do well for any reading to understand that this is a 'series' on wood finishing and since I am dealing with shellac….I'm talking//writing about '*interior finishes*'.

Now one may wonder why if I am writing on interior finishes, then why is this story at the moment taking place outside in an exterior setting? To that I would reply, that I am at this moment trying to show how shellac will stand up to water….and what better way to test the shellac then to do the testing in an out-side environment. In this series, and this one makes number 8 (#8) I have all-ready stated a few times that I am pulling out all stops in my testing, in order to stretch the limits, (push the envelope) so to speak….that I might show the outer limits of shellac and how it will stand up beyond the common quoted//stated opinions of many who have really never even tried to make shellac fail. Yes, thats right and you heard me correctly…."*to make shellac fail*".

In my many years of working with wood finishes, I have pushed the limits of many different wood finishes and so by doing this, I now know what works best in many various scenarios. Granted not many will do this, but then not many workers of wood find the aspect of wood prep and wood finishes as intriguing as I do. I will be doing some more on this slab of wood in an out-side environment….and then I will also be getting back to some other test pieces, which will also be done in an interior environment. Like how does taking a cup of hot coffee and setting it on a shellac finish sound or what happens when one pours the hot coffee onto the top of finished shellac….and then just walks away? What about tipping a can of beer over onto a finished shellac top and again just walking away. Sure….many may know these answers, but have any tried doing this intentionally to destroy the shellac finish….and then if this happens, *how does one go about repairing the shellac finish*?

Well it's been nice thinking out loud here….and as one can see, this is no-short story//blog, but one that will have some elements of 'time' written in as well. Oh well, kind-of like a wood finish, no-short cuts….but then, if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right and knowing the why of how you did it….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> *The Muse of Dancing Wood Art*
> 
> ...


Hi Frank,

Lake States Forest Experiment Station has done a lot of research on wood finishing.

I looked them up, & found this=, it may be of interest to you.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Envisager of Wood Dreams*

*Envisager of Wood Dreams*










....what were you thinking,
as i painted colored leaves,
time passes we leave….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Envisager of Wood Dreams*
> 
> *Envisager of Wood Dreams*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Envisager of Wood Dreams*
> 
> *Envisager of Wood Dreams*
> 
> ...


Why would you ever leave that place, that particular spot has provided many beautiful views..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Envisager of Wood Dreams*
> 
> *Envisager of Wood Dreams*
> 
> ...


I'll bet the Woodpeckers love this tree.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Thoughts*

*Wood Thoughts*










....dreaming with wood art,
ending my day with sculpture,
wood shapes who i am….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you,
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


Looks like it defies gravity. Thanks for sharing, Frank.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


I agree about it defying gravity. It's it's own balancing act! Now you'll have to convince us that you didn't nail it to the floor, LOL. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


Gorgeous piece, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


Love it Frank. You're a Master.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


Not certain about the height of the piece, it appears to be pub height, so it is missing a martini…...other than that…. perfect…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


*Beautiful!*


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


Very beautiful & natural, free flowing.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


-thanks for all your comments on this wood piece.
I will do an update on the progression of this wood piece shortly….so as to show some of the phylogenesis that goes with wood such as this….up to this point….and then yet beyond.

....and so once again;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> *Wood Thoughts*
> 
> ...


that is SOOO lovely!!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*EverWood Tells a Story*

*EverWood Tells a Story*










....soul of a live tree,

heart color felt from within,

spirit as i am….

-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"*Who lights the fire that burns from yonder tree…*?"










*Mine is the story of EverWood*, who watches the paths of wooded lands, out here in the darkened alley-ways between dreams and night-mares….where some that come passing by are seen no-more. Such is the fate of those who walk along the evening twilight zones, where day passes into the darkness of a shadowy veil, along the lines and times of late October's 31 moon at….HollowedWood.










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> ...


Kind of spooky, Frank! Only fitting for the time of year.

Lew


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> ...


Nice story and photos, Frank. I like how he has his arm on his head. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> ...


Wow you never cease to amaze me Frank Awesome pictures


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> ...


Great story and pics Frank, Wow. By the way I've taken back the Homelite and going this weekend and getting a 46cc or better Huskavarna. The Homelite was a 46cc with a 20" bar, had a hell of a time starting it and it allways bogged down when I'd get halfway thru the log. I was'nt happy with it. You were right. Thanks again for the advice and the story and pics… your friend,


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> ...


ha - a New England woodsy version of the grim reaper….nice pics and that for sharing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> *EverWood Tells a Story*
> 
> ...


fitting for Hallowe'en…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Dreaming In Color*

*Dreaming In Color*










....one wooden easel,
to cradle a dream at birth,
my mind waunders on….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so the story ever goes on or might I say, the rest of the story. Whether out in the woods or in my house, I have a need to create art and this feeling of art is much like a beast breathing down my neck, inducing me to produce. Produce….create….offer; live or whither up and die, can all much be written as the same definition. One can live and so you create a space to inhabit within art, but is there any difference noted, that when one dies….they also give an offering to art.

Tools of my trade….one to work the wood and one made of wood to hold some articles of detail and then there's one of oak, hand made to sketch a design….










....the rest of the story? Well that one will have to wait some, since I'm off to dream in red….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> ...


Beautiful prose and pictures Frank! You are producing and that's what counts. In fact you are producing some beautiful art in words and paintings.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> ...


Hi Mike;
Thanks….
-ah yes; 'produce'....kind of like when I go to the market and I stand before the vegetable bins seeing produce. What makes the produce worth it, is when I go to checkout and buy….and then I'm given a coupon to take across the street and get a discount on gas.

....oh well, maybe I should write more on the: "....*'economics of produce*' in a wood-working environment…." and so once again;

Thank you.
GOODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> ...


What it does is keep you sharp and keeps your creative juices flowing and stimulated Frank. I don't know if you need that but I do. I get stagnate.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> *Dreaming In Color*
> 
> ...


-yes; 
....and so one gets a chance to see if a 'thought of produce' works. Sometimes the 'works' that seemingly produce little for me, are the ones I seek out the more….since they take me off the well traveled and beaten path. Art in what-ever medium one works in, can have no-definition of borders or else it only be-comes a re-production….

Thank you.
GOODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*SketchBook Inspiration*

*SketchBook Inspiration*










....when wood and stone dream,
what lucre in-fills their eyes,
mountains of aspire….
-by *flp*










----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the summer months I walk out here and sit on the porch, in the evenings, to watch the sun blend in-to the backdrop of horizon, with colors of orange and red….

....and then again, now that we are entering in-to winter months, the trek out here is done in the mornings….to watch for coming snow. I have not seen the snow on those distant peaks yet, but while sitting up here meditating the other morning, the wind chill must have been in the single digits. Being up here, while the wind is rasping at ravaging one's face, is much like what I imagine wood comes to feel, when being buffeted to a buff, starting with #80 grit sandpaper.

This is a learning process….on-going all-ways, that I take with me, for the next time I go to hand sand some wood….;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *SketchBook Inspiration*
> 
> *SketchBook Inspiration*
> 
> ...


That has to bring peace to your soul.

Lew


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *SketchBook Inspiration*
> 
> *SketchBook Inspiration*
> 
> ...


Beautiful Frank. Superb.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Looking For Eve*

*Looking For Eve*










....burthen with a burl, 
my heart is enlarged with love,
awakened you call forth….
-by *flp*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Looking For Eve*
> 
> *Looking For Eve*
> 
> ...


Frank,

You can find art anywhere you look! I so wish I had you eye.

Lew


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Looking For Eve*
> 
> *Looking For Eve*
> 
> ...


Very well done, Frank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Looking For Eve*
> 
> *Looking For Eve*
> 
> ...


Cool Frank, amazing what you come up with. Even the finish, shellac no doubt, is beautiful.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Pile Projects and Fire*

*Wood Pile Projects and Fire*










....jubilant junk art,
winter snows give rest to wood,
my lair awaits fire….
-by* flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
It won't be long now till I fire up the propane torch, sit inside my lair, while an-other lights the pile from behind and this pile of 'wood art' goes up in fire and smoke. Hope I can get some good pictures out of this burn in about two weeks as I take the hot seat.

There was a time when I remember this one as….










....ah yes; the days of past are now be-come the time to burn.

*Link* to those other days:

Jubilant Junk Art

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*.work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Pile Projects and Fire*
> 
> *Wood Pile Projects and Fire*
> 
> ...


Geez! I hate to see such a piece of art go up in smoke!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Pile Projects and Fire*
> 
> *Wood Pile Projects and Fire*
> 
> ...


Frank,

As kids, we would have claimed your art as a "club house".


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood Pile Projects and Fire*
> 
> *Wood Pile Projects and Fire*
> 
> ...


…time nourished nature,
breathing circle of wood life,
art rising from death…
-by *swr*

Please don't burn - feed the wood back to the earth.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Rockin' Knot*

*Rockin' Knot*










....my angles are true,
rockin' knot declares it's self,
tung oil gives good sheen….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

....and yes, so my day ends as I've spent some hours buffin' this wood piece with #0000 steel wool. Still more work to do, clean up some cracks and sand them, more coats of tung oil, more steel wool hand work….and I've yet to design and make some form of supporing structure.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
"RusticWoodArt:http://frank.wordpress.com/

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Knot*
> 
> *Rockin' Knot*
> 
> ...


What a hunk!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Knot*
> 
> *Rockin' Knot*
> 
> ...


wood porn so early in the day?  makes me want to go hit the shop


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Rockin' Knot*
> 
> *Rockin' Knot*
> 
> ...


Wood for woods sake. Frank, you make it look good standing on it's own. Piece brother. mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Shaker Styling With Wood and....*

*Shaker Styling With Wood and*....









….shaker styling pine,
wood history wrote in knots,
wedding gift for friend….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

….ah the peace that comes from workin' the wood, 
and knowing that there is some-thing much bigger then i-thing,
when it all comes down to what goes on in a wood-workers life,
the simple works of 'wood art' transpire the need to acquire more,....

….i have sat at the edge of the world where the many pass on by,
till what was giv-in' back was less talk-in' with words of mouth,
and the lesson i learned is that a wood-workers hands are the pen of writing,
for an artist of wood there is only the matter of writing words in grains of wood….
-by *flp *

Simple tools and simple wood, but what the hands do, is what workin' the wood is all about….










....this piece of pine is about 6 years old and has been sitting in my barn and waiting….










....and waiting. Till one day recently it spoke out to me and said, ....'' *Frank I'm the one *''.... I am all-ready getting-feed back that this friends soon to be wife is all excited about this bench, and I didn't even know she liked Shaker style, which only goes on to prove my point that the wood all-ready knows it all….










....and then at the end of the day I find its easier to think in black and white….










....next there is still some more tweaking of the wood and a yet to be decided finish to be used on this one.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
''RusticWoodArt''

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
*"….work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…."*


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Glad to see ya back Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Howdy Frank, That's a nice gift you are working on there. Looks like progress on the cabin too. Nice to read you around here. Hope the summer is being kind.
Rob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Grank This is great to see you back. Did you get snowed in.

Glad to see people are still making paths to your door.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Glad to hear something from you Frank. I always look forward to it, and have actually missed reading your posts all this time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Welcome Back! I've missed your writing and photography so much. Good to see you here again.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Agree wtih the rest…welcome back…and very nice gift !!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again, Frank. I missed your posts. I'm glad nothing has happened to you,
Beautiful bench and the shaker style is my absolute favorite!


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Ahh, Frank, so comforting to once again hear the wisdom of the wood…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this, Frank. It has been awhile and, to echo the others, the absence of your comments and photography have been noticed.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


welcome home 
beautiful wood… beautiful bench.. beautiful sentiment…

the wood already knew .. and Frank listened..


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Wonderful to hear from you friend…


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


I'm relatively new here and even I missed you!
Welcome back


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Frank you old Galoot, where the hell you been. I thought maybe a bear got you, or something worse. Glad to see you back Old Buddy. Missed your Ryme and Reason. Beautiful Bench, as God had intended. God Bless, Mike ps, by the by, say hello to my new grandson Logan, 3 months young. Don't have a clue does he?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Frank,

So comforting to read your words and see your visions, again.

Lew


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

Frank's back, & you're mighty welcome. You've been missed by a lot of us.

We're glad to see you haven't fallen off of this good old Earth.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Welcome back Frank

the bench as normal o' natural simply stunning

Just one question do you leave your work completely natural or do you use some sort of finish or sealent …..........

Andy


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Greetings to all;
... .well for reasons that are due to the numbers commenting here, I'm sorry that I cannot reply to each of your greetings on a more one and one basis, but will go ahead and reply by thanking you all for the well-comes.

Thank you all and I'll see how far and wide I can go at getting this blog thing….blog writing going again. Even though I am not all-ways posting here, the fact remains that I am still busy at working the wood, while also posting on other sites (yes I am all-ways writing some tale of wood)....and then there still is the need to at times just sit in silence and let my mouth just stay shut so that I can listen to what the trees of the forest are telling me as I learn about wood. My body as a temple of flesh sometimes just goes into overload and the need arises within to let my spirit take over.

Once again….;

*Thank you.* 
GODSPEED
Frank


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


God Bless You Old Friend. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Hello Andy; 
Since you asked a question in need and deserving of an answer, ''....do you leave your work completely natural or do you use some sort of finish or sealent ?''; I will do my best to give an answer.

The photos posted above are yet un-finished just as there still remains some tweaking of the wood yet to come, before I can start finishing. Two of my preferred finishes are tung oil and shellac and since I have been awaiting my friend to stop by and give me his thoughts on what finish to use….I have been waiting. This morning the client stop by and we decided on first one coat of *tung oil*, then *orange shellac *followed by the good stuff….*varnish* which still has a VOC rating of 650….ah yes, the good stuff.

I will be posting more on the process as I start moving along on this bench, so look for information and photos in future blog writings….and then also;

Thank you for your question.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Rog (Feb 10, 2008)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Frank it is really good to hear from you as I sent you a message last month asking about what was up. Glad that you are back and listening to the wood.

Rog


----------



## mattd (Aug 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Frank - Great to see you back on here. I was just checking your profile a few days ago to see if you were still active. Always appreciate your writings and work here.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

frank said:


> *Shaker Styling With Wood and....*
> 
> *Shaker Styling With Wood and*....
> 
> ...


Welcome Back! I've missed your writing and photography Good to see you here again


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*A Story of Two Benches*

*A Story of Two Benches*










….weathered wood bleeds gray,
two benches sit in silence,
one will soon pass on….
-by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


Rustic art indeed well done


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


Great Lookin Benchs


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


Frank, the Dickens or wood art. Nice pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


Fine Words, Great Symmetry!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


The benches turned out great Frank. Thanks for sharing


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

frank said:


> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> *A Story of Two Benches*
> 
> ...


thanks frank..i bet some good conversations will be had on the benches….


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*The Meaning of Patience*

*The Meaning of Patience*










….sev-en-teen eight-y,
two thou-sand nine english barn,
my life-time seems small….










….board and batten side,
old and new bring character,
patience works in me….
--by *flp*

--------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing Frank


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. A wonderful looking barn. Looks like an amazing place to work your art.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


I agree. That would be a great place to bring your artistic visions to life. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Frank, I envy you.

Lew


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


The building itself looks like Rustic Woodart.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. A nice job on the recreation. The windows make it look airy and bright. I assume that you will be going for a red look on the windows on the left.


----------



## eli_adamit (May 24, 2009)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Nice Haiku, thank you frank.
At the school where I learnt "Woodcarving of Hans Kantor studio" we said all the time that to learn Woodcarving is first of all, to learn "Patience"


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Beautiful old barn Frank. I think of the farmers past that have used it to feed their families, and thank God there are people like you to repair and keep it from falling down. They are such a part of our history. I see so many old barns here in Michigan just collapsing due to disrepair and it really makes me sad. I thank God my Uncle, who recently past away, restored my grandfathers old barn. It is a Centennial Farm so it should be ok for a few years ahead. I also like your Haiku on Patience. Practicing patience is something I struggle with every day of my life. But to become a good soul or a good woodworker, patience indeed is a must. God Bless Old Friend.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Thanks to all;
....for your comments and yes Karson, the red look is coming….plus also the two barn doors. Also I will be posting more pictures; some inside and some outside as time continues.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> *The Meaning of Patience*
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank for your inspiring writings and pictures…both your words and your rustic creations are truly provacative….I look forward to each - enjoying both the visual and the mental images they envoke…It is truly the spirit that drives this wonderful media we enjoy working with so much…

Peace..


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Live Wood Joinery*

*Live Wood Joinery*










….bladed scarf wood joint,
marriage of two be-come one,
i rest satisfied….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------
I will be posting more on this wood joint in a future blog story….and;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
''*....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood….*''


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


Interesting join…like a double rabbetted half lap. It looks like it would hold some weight, assuming that is just 2 beams joined…Is that a check running parallel on the left side of the Pic? Or is that 4 boards instead of 2? Hard to tell in the Pic.

Amazing what ingenuity was used when nails, screws and hardware we take for granted was not easily available….

Thank you for another excellent post…


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


Ah, a haiku day!
I didn't know you did this,
very nice indeed!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


Very nice Frank.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


well done


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


Very nice Frank, are there wooden pins running vertically?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


Well done Frank. Good to hear from you, as always. m


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


The picture is art in its self…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


Greetings to all….;

--*reggiek*; To answer your question, the line you see on the left side is a 'check'. Not to be concerned about checks like this in timber framing (after all the wood beam shown here is 5"x8"), while the wood being used here is hemlock….and although hemlock does quiet often check, it is still one of the most 'stable' woods one can use.

--*Dick*; ....not to be rude by not answering your question out-right here, but I guess you'll just have to wait for my blog story on this joint.

....and to all others herin, I do in-deed….thank you for taking the time to look and//or comment.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> *Live Wood Joinery*
> 
> ...


That's OK Frank, take your time.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*

*Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*










….en-livened by wood,
wood megalomaniac,
shadows urge me on….
--by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------
This one is a left-over from Katrina some four years ago, which was transported north into my 'neck of the woods', while being introduced up here to yankee hospitality back around 2006-2007. My wife introduced me to a family, who were new in the area and still learning of what was to come as we were approaching winter at the time. So after dinner we retired into the library//studio and talk turned to a bench which I was finishing up in the room, (yes I know, sometimes my house even be-comes a place to work in)....and from there the talking led on to furniture and some of my 'wood art'. Well just to keep this story short, I'll throw out a few lines of what happened next.

The next time I saw them, they had a present for me, which their young son was very excited about giving me, (matter of fact the whole family was excited) and wanted me to have this exotic and intoxicating, (don't you love a good word play at description) chunk of wood. Seems that after Katrina had left the area, they were walking the beach one day and found this one washed up on the sand. They carried it home and when they came north they brought this new member of the family along with them, where it sat in their living room. Then after the meeting and friendship with me in my home, they realized the wood was searching for me and would never be satisfied until united with it's intended other. These folks came from Texas, and stopped over in Florida before coming north to New England….and then after giving the wood to me, they decided it was too cold up here and went back south. I never saw them again, but it's makes me wonder at how the pieces of the puzzle, in this universe all work together, just to keep things moving straight, on-line and in touch with the 'art-full creation of a megalomaniac'.

So the wood has been drying out some years now in my barn, and some-times we say hello to each other quite frequently, and then at other times months can log-roll on by. Recently though the wood has started talking and I have taken to sitting with her for spells of time, while also it's been a time of testing area's of her amorous skin with light sanding and some gouging of the wood. Time will tell, but I'm quite happy with her just way she is, but like the lady she is, she keeps urging me on with some added hints of her beauty. And after all is done and said; "….*is this not just like a Lady*"?

Just a side note here that some have noticed and stated about, .... in truth, truly I am one; who is practising in the art of romanticism--a dreamer who has awakened from a long sleep. Yes I am not afraid to admit that those crayons and coloring books that I used as a child, but was later persuaded to put away and grow up so as to be-come an adult, have long ago been picked back up. The only difference now is that I think out-side the box, using my imagination, and to this day reject any form of entity that would have me come back and be like them. My life is lived according to no-one book or no-many books and matter of fact the reality of my own illusion is found in the fact that I am the writer of my own book. I like best that which was penned by *Henry David Thoreau *when he wrote the following words; "….A truly good book teaches me better than to read it. I must soon lay it down, and commence living on it's hint. What I began by reading, I must finish by acting."

As I have mentioned before, but will once again reinteriate, I have never been formally trained in the skills of wood-working and while I have many tombs of books about wood and technique, the fact is I have never finished reading any-one of them, at any one time//sitting. Therefore I have no-gurus who are icons be-fore mine eyes and over time I have learned that who I am, is the actor or worker-of-wood and that this is the challenge of opportunity which we all can be. The 'very best' of 'very good' that I can say about my life, my work, my play is that I have no-regrets and were my time here to end tomorrow, than of a truth I can say that my life is in-deed very good. I could go further on and say that I have no-past, and the future is yet to come, so I spend my time-of-space living in the 'moment of now'.

Some-times it's hard to know where to draw the line, that de-fines me here at a woodworking site, since there is no-separation of me from my 'wood art'. Every-where I go I am all-ways on the lookout for a way to sell my-self and my-self is best explained by how I 'work the wood' and how the 'wood works me'.

See what I mean, here I have done it again….what started out as a simple wood-working haiku day has now gone all the way around and past full circle, so I hope no-one is offended by what I have said and where the journey of words have taken us, but then again….that's just who I am.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
" *....work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood…. *"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> ...


The 'very best' of 'very good' that I can say about my life, my work, my play is that I have no-regrets and were my time here to end tomorrow, than of a truth I can say that my life is in-deed very good

I envy you, Frank. So few can say this and even fewer actually mean it.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> ...


I agree with lew. Very few can saw that truthfully.

Thank you for shareing your wisdom of words. You speek to us of what the wood speeks with you.

There are reasons for all things. That piece of wood wanted to find you and did. Now when it speeks, you are there for it, to listen and share its wizdom with the rest of us, and we will all be better for it.

Thank You
Scrappy


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> ...


That's it! That is the piece I have asked about in a recent post. I saw it in the background of one of you pictures, and how fitting that, like me, it has TX and NH ties.

And I just read last night, in reference to your books, et all, above;
"Great material with *solid* approaches to results have been created an taught. Unfortunately, *action* on the part of the reader/student in so many cases is the missing ingredient. And for those individuals who *do* take action, there are even a smaller number who make the *extra effort *necessary to reach the desired results that were originally set to achieve." by S.I.Parker

Kind of fitting in a way. Thanks for answering a question of mine with a photo, a story and other words of wisdom.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> ...


A most insightful post….I always enjoy a good exploration through that inner world we all share…some just endure it…some embrace it…and some ignore it. True artists are the ones that embrace and give it meaning and life. I think we all are improved by art and its effect on our lives. What a dull world it would be without creativity…

Thank you again Frank for another fine adventure….I always enjoy the journey…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> *Art-Full Creation of a Megalomaniac*
> 
> ...







*212°
the extra degree*

211 1
212 3
thoughts & facts 17
actions 45
212 reflections 53
afterword 71

At 211 degrees, water is hot.
At 212 degrees, it boils.

And with boiling water,
comes steam.
And with steam,
you can power a train.

One degree.
Applying one extra degree of temperature to water means
the difference between something that is simply very hot
and something that generates enough force to power a
machine - a beautifully uncomplicated metaphor that
ideally should feed our every endeavor - consistently
pushing us to make the extra effort in every task, action and
effort we undertake. Two-twelve serves as a forceful drill
sergeant with its motivating and focused message while
adhering to a scientific law - a natural law. It reminds us
that seemingly small things can make tremendous
differences.

*So simple is the analogy, that you can stop
reading right now, walk away with the opening thought
firmly planted in your mind and benefit from it for the rest
of your life.*

That's the purpose of this book - to help you internally
define and take ownership of the most fundamental
principle behind achieving life results beyond your
expectations - a simple idea with a singular focus - an
actionable focus.

Two-twelve.
It's this dramatic - three numbers joined together to form
one, crystallizing a message that absolutely assures life
altering positive results for those who choose to apply it.

212
Still looking for the "silver bullet" or "quick fix"
to achieving great results?
Stop.

Reams of material are written and taught with an approach
to reaching an end by close to effortless means - and more
will be written. Advertising messages continually promote
methods of achieving end results with little or no effort.

And this material and these messages are so effective that
in many cases people will work harder to avoid the extra
effort than actually applying the extra effort that will
produce the originally desired outcome.

*Great material with solid approaches to results have also
been created and taught. Unfortunately, action on the part
of the reader/ student in so many cases is the missing
ingredient. And for those individuals who do take action,
there are even a smaller number who make the extra effort
necessary to reach the desired results that were originally
set to achieve. Books are purchased, programs are attended
and clubs are joined with wonderful intentions of putting
forth the effort to achieve - only to end in another block of
time invested half-heartedly with appropriately
corresponding results. Why?*

Why do you enter into any activity with anything but a
commitment to achieve your objective of that activity - not
a desire to achieve your objective, but a commitment?

212 is not only a message of action - it's a message of
persistent and additional action - the continual
application of heat (effort) to whatever task or activity you
undertake in order to achieve not only the primary
objective you seek, but to reap the exponential rewards
that are possible by applying one extra degree of effort.
Illustrated in the following pages are examples and
thoughts that should help you further understand and
remind you of the exponentially different results that are
possible by applying one extra degree of effort.

Illustrated in the following pages are examples and
thoughts that should help you further understand and
remind you of the exponentially different results that are
possible by applying one extra degree of effort.
by *Sam Parker *

http://www.just212.com/video/index.aspx
http://www.learncom.com/pdf/docu196623.pdf

....and thanks Rob for pointing this one out!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*

*Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *










….illuminated,
barn spirits await their turn,
I pause to reflect….










….old barn gathers new,
new wood mixes with old wood,
boards dry across bay….










….boards soak to full-fill,
character be-comes milieu,
new think tanks of wood….










….this one calls my name,
maple crown turned up-side down,
dreaming what can be….
--by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


Very nice Frank. Thank you for your thoughts.

Scrappy


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank for the inspiration.

I am sure that the novelty of carrying those boards up the ladder and man-uvering them through the access wore off fairly quickly but it looks to be a good place to store them.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


I grew up helping bringing in the hay, remembering the steaming mounds wafting through the dust in the peaks of the barn. Riding the hay rakes up with the load and jumping off before tripping it in time to start stacking another load, making room where you thought there was none. I remember those hot wonderful days and the table spreads Grandma had layed out for us after work, eating till you nearly passed out. I remember all the old horse collars and bits hanging around the walls from times gone by. Yes Frank, I love old barns too. I grew up and became a man in one. Milking cows, pitching manure, pitching hay, slaughtering the beef and pigs in the barn. I loved it and the people that lived there. Thanks for the reminder. m


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


*Thank you Frank*

*Mike!*
Same memories except I only spent my summers at my Grandparents farm.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


Well me too Dick, I didn't mean to make it sound like I lived on the farm, but I spent a lot of my time out there as a kid. Gramp still had 1 old horse left named Pet. It was a Percheon and blind. We would ride him around the barnyard. He would stop by the fence so three of us could get off. Then I went off to seminary school to see if that was my calling. I quickly decided I liked girls too much. LOL. At least one little honey.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


I always enjoy Haiku day…thanks Frank for another gift of inspiration….and a moment of reflection…....

That barn is beautiful…you have done such a great job in restoring and maintaining it…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own*
> 
> *Old Barns Have a Life of Their Own *
> 
> ...


Many thanks to all; 
--for your comments and veiwing….and even for the great conversation that got going between Dick and Mike.

Now lets proceed to answer the comment that Scott threw in up there…."the novelty of carrying those boards up the ladder and man-uvering them through the access ".

Many of these boards are running in excess of 20', even going on to 26' - 30' in length, while over to the left and not shown in the pictures are boards also running to 20'' wide etc. Very few of these boards can be brought up through the opening you see pictured herin. Therefore there remains the need to get these boards up to the third floor by an easier method….and yes, I have thought ahead since I don't have time to do that much work hauling up and down.

As I mentioned earlier in a blog story, this is a 4 bay English Barn and the keyword here is '4 bay'. My wife has one bay (the fourth) which is the larger of the other bays, while we share the third bay and that leaves me two bays which I have not talked about yet, for that is my workshop. On my side of the barn, in the second and first bay, there is also a partial second floor, which is also used for drying and storing wood.

I can access the third floor from my side by the second bay, second floor….but most of the boards are lifted//hefted up from the first floor to the third floor in the third bay, by hand or block and tackle. I am also showing an other way of getting boards up to the second floor of the second and first bays and on up to the third floor, through the door you see in the last photo….but then again this is a short living history of the barn and I will go into further detail in a future or many future blog stories.

I must admit that I never am at a loss of words when writing about barns….but then every-thing has a time and place….

....and so let the photos now do the talking….










....and….










....finally….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Ageless Wood*

*Ageless Wood*










….caught this one watching,
a treasure from moosehead lake,
wood spirit abides….
--by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------

....and so yes age-less wood has spoken that, 
there all-ways is the bigger picture of all that surrounds us,
just as in the works of wood my world be-comes so self centered,
till one day the clouds above my forest are split asunder by knowing,
that all my striving to gain a hold on the reality of my future in time,
was but the failure to note that the wood was working i, 
yes and so wood of ages tells a story better then i….
--by *flp*










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Ha, I get your drift…..

Interesting piece… I see eyes and jaws and finger tips… Like looking at a cloud, everyone will see something different.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


very nice Frank


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Mother nature speaks without volume, but Frank can hear loud and clear…Blkcherry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank: Your eyes and ears search out treasures of the world..


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Your words and wisdom are "Masterpieces of Reflection"

Thank You for sharing your gift with us.

Scrappy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


another unique project


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


As always, Frank, your heart and mind see the wonders that most of us would over look.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank, what an incredible find. Amazing, truly amazing. Nice Haiku. m


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


*Fantastic Frank,*

It looks like the spirit is having a "Bad Hair Day"!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Never stop listening Frank!

Btw, there looks to be a beautiful tool as well down below. Care to share?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Wow Franks all you need to do to it is finish it. Great find. Glad to see ya back in the swing of things


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Greetings to all;
....for the comments and the time each one took to post a re-flection of what they are seeing herein.

Now if I may, let me continue on the thought of sharing an answer according to to the "care to share"; that daltxguy (Steve) has asked.

As you will see from the pictures below, there are three tools that I use and keep close to me on all my projects. I will use these tools at the start, middle and at finish and to tell the truth, since I learned how to use them, I cannot imagine doing any working of the wood without these by my side.

Starting with the one in the background, what I have here is a timber framing slick or chiesel, that is 2'' wide. Next coming forward I have two socket firmer chisels, which are 1'' and 3/4'' wide. I will use these chisels for debarking, mortise and tenon joints, working and re-working live edges on slabs, plus I have also found them use-full in hand planing of tops and shaving wood, did I miss any-thing and the answer is I use these all around for working wood. An-other point I might make is that the slick is 'never' hit with any object….wood or steel and the socket firmer chisels are 'only' to struck with wood mallets….










....and as to the wood, well I thought I wood throw in a background of 'spalted maple' that I cut out of a tree some 4 - 5 years ago, and has been patiently sitting in my barn. Why waiting so long….well the wood has not awakened yet to tell me it's destiny. Moving on I have included one last photo of two of these tools outside from the other day, getting ready to take on some fungus-in-the-wood….










....thank you….and;
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank, Thank you.

Those are some beautiful tools and some beautiful spalted maple.
I would love to follow you around and watch you work. Maybe next year? We plan to holiday in New Hampshire in July 2010 at Weirs Beach on Lake Winnipesaukee. Are you anywhere near there?


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank, the feature piece here in the intial picture, it might be interesting stood on end and then an orb or other piece being place in the seemingly open hands.

Of course that is just me, I'm sure you will let the wood tell its own destiny. Thanks for the tool tour.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Steve, Wow and then some….

Now lets see, one who comes from New Zealand and then is talking to me of//about Weirs Beach….small world we live in in-deed. Yes, Weirs Beach is not in my woods but is definitely in my 'neck of the woods' and then Lake Winnipesaukee. A very big lake in NH and one that gives me practice with waves when I get out there in my kayak and mix it up with the big boats….kind of like a pea sitting next to a pumpkin.

I might also mention that July can be a very good time to visit NH….so lets talk more.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Rob, thanks for taking the time to put some thought into that picture….

Yes, I do see what your are seeing with the wood, so maybe I should think on this some more or better yet….maybe I should go and ask the wood what it thinks of this interpretation for a destiny.

Makes me think of an-other question I have often asked my-self as the artist. In the process of working the wood….who is the 'interpretor of dreams, the wood or the artist?

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> *Ageless Wood*
> 
> ...


Frank,

I will be in touch about being in NH next July. It would be a pleasure to come visit the man and his woods in person.

Steve


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Word Images In Wood*

*Word Images In Wood*










….your beauty is mine,
eradiating from soul,
I feed in silence….
--by *flp*

….and one more today;










….back to my root source,
enticed I am drawn in-ward,
my end is complete….
--by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures….wonderful vision….thanks Frank for another insightful post.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank for sharing your thoughts with us.

Scrappy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


Thank you. ...it would nice to visit your woods and sit a spell…


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. It's good to start the day pondering.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


What a wonderful way to start Thursday.

Thank you, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you old friend. Again your Haiku touches me deeply. I think about you often, because your writing isn't as prolific as it once was. Hope all is well with your health. Your buddy, mike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


*Beautiful Frank!!*


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> *Word Images In Wood*
> 
> ...


Greetings to all;
....and once again it's time to get back to work, 
so with art-full thanks for the many comments herein, 
i pause to count my ways before now proceeding on,
and with the blessing's of many words i am made whole….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Living in a WoodDream of Color*

*Living in a WoodDream of Color*










….living in a wood dream,
against back-drops of color,
mt. washington sings….
--by *flp*

---------------------------------------------------
….how often my walks be-come lost in a dream with-out,
where all that goes on in my back-yard around the farm,
is much the same such stagnate matter as what's in my head,
and the ill's of time can start to bog me down in stereotype….

….remembering a time when i sold my soul-full designs,
to the highest bidder in the wood-jams of 'who's on first',
how i over-came that one is an-other story that still goes on,
what matters now is more about where i stand at end of day….

….how to be healthy, wealthy and wise occupied most my time,
and i sold my soul daily in those temples of merchant ex-change,
never under-standing why my soul raged in-side with so much fury,
i worked the wood but my loss was in not understanding the wood….

….sure we write books and study wood while listening to other's,
back then i was needy to the fact that wood has a need to express,
so before I lose any-one who has been reading this story up till now,
let me say it once again--'that wood has a need to express it-self '….

….expressing one's-self is not the need to have approval of other's,
as many great works of art have fallen by the way-side with-out note,
just as great in-deed are those hands of artist's who failed at exposure,
while reaping the various kinds of vulnerability at the hands of other's….

….there came a time when i heard the sounds of wood living my dream,
far removed from the classic names that are give-in to furniture of design,
how often I have noted that we fail when we fail to create after our heart,
and failure to create after one's heart is the tragedy of abortive conception….

….wood talks and begs to forth-tell a picture-story of eminence and beauty, 
but the ears of man have be-come dull of hearing trading in other's dreams,
have we lost in-sight that the wood is the artist and we are the art in process,
where i am the imaged one greeting this landscape of art-full wood color….. 
--by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------
So lets take a waundering-walk-about such as I took earlier this week and by doing
so, shall we use our imagination to reap forth a bounty of color? I took these while on a hike 
going up north, into the north country….and yes, I will stop talking and let the pictures come 
forth as actors on the stage of life….










….not all who waunder are lost….










….while getting lost is not the worst act of man….










….since some fail by never getting lost….










….and as I walked, my way be-came very clear in-deed….










….just as the beauty before me laid waste to my mundane….










….no-more be-ing satisfied with playing spectator….










….I be-came one with-in the land-scape….










….and….










….turning for home….









….I followed a new way….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Frank, your road goes ever on and on. Thanks for allowing us to join you on your waundering.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Nature fuel for the soul…nice work Frank.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Nature's unparalleled beauty.

Than you, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank for taking us along. So beautiful, solitude, enriched by color, imagination running wild. Wild.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Beautifully written! With some incredible pictures. Thanks for making my morning more meaningful.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Views like these make life good!
Thanks…


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


The value of getting lost isn't limited to the natural environment...


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Such beautiful landscape no wonder your poems sing like the wind and trees franks you are very lucky to live in such wonderfull surroundings

thanks for such thoughtful words

Andy


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank! Appreciate the home-sytle scenes. And…I hope you did not have to scale that roack face to get home….


----------



## Hix (Jun 4, 2009)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


I look forward to Thursdays. Thank you Frank.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the woodland tour. A tryly beautiful place you wander around.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> *Living in a WoodDream of Color*
> 
> ...


Awesome…love those beautiful pictures of fall….what a great path to wander - it definitely displays the colors of fall….another rotation is upon us…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*KuroKongouseki*

*KuroKongouseki*










….silkened oak wood grain,
shadows of a black diamond,
concept of wood dream….
--by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------------------










I'm not sure where this one is going at the moment, or even whats be-come//be-coming
of my wood art….?!? It seems that my mind is running more free from the confines of all 
that 'the society of other's' have tried to in-doctrinate me with. There were those past times 
and ages when I proceeded through the traditions of man according to woodworking, but I
was all-ways left high and dry by what came forth….










….till now my soul beckons me on-ward to explore more. What can happen when wood is 
united with fire, such as is seen herein with this oak slab that I free-hand cut some two years
ago….










….or maybe more important is what can happen with 'me', as I keep tearing down the walls 
of the box//boxes that so surround and try to cling to my-self? What happens when the artist
totally goes beyond a place of under-standing within himself and surely beyond the reach of
others in his dream? And so I started burning this one earlier in the week….










….reaching for a natural wood finish of preservation. I have been thinking more and more as 
of late on how to be-come more at one with my environment and my roots of woodworking.
Fire and wood gives place to a carbonization process that can create a long lasting wood self
preservation….but which leaves me wondering about my own self preservation along the way….










….and who knows, since the worst thing a person can do is 'not failing', but being afraid of failure 
and therefore never stepping out of his//her box to see if failure is possible. My-self, I say "*failure is 
impossible, since we have been hard-wired to create our own (many) possibilities and the worst thing is to spend your life asking the question 'what if ' *"!

------------------------------------------------------------------

And yes, I have combined two blog stories here, so I will finish up with this one. Two for the price of one, to some that may be a blessing….to 'others' a curse….so go on and get that second cup of tea and sit down and loose your-self in the thinking process.










*WoodWindows of the Soul*

….a wood-worker's challenge is to find food for their soul's respite , 
and you thought i was going to say a "hoard of board wood",
or maybe trunks of trees to be used in carving out sculpture,
but with-out that soul-food one is left with-in the planes of ordinary….

….there are times and seasons when i need to gather to the woods,
where the hours can pass me by till i be-come full-filled by inspiration,
and so i walk-hike-waunder with my camera taking notice of all space,
space to let my imagination run wild and free from self imposed limits….

….took to the trail today following a path that proceeded from my heart,
out and about i was glad to get ahead of the hunters in the area herein,
colors are still good in the woods and many were the more far off views,
every-thing i needed was found outside the confinements of a backpack….

….out here i can study wood in the elements of season and weather finish,
some of these trees i keep coming back for-to celebrate their many designs,
i have found that wood tells a very natural story due to the environs of place,
and all creation awaits the next chapter that comes from turning the page….

….how many have went in-to the woods to start by reading his-story of trees,
only to find a blank space after turning the page they hoped would bark a story,
from here comes the under-standing that to be over-standing one must write ahead,
writing be-comes a place where imagination connects with a picture of what is art….










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

frank said:


> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> ...


Thank You, Frank. Your words and photographs all-ways leave me thought-full…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> ...


Very nice Frank,

It reminds me of an old weathered tombstone.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> ...


Once again Frank you have inspired me to bigger and better things


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> ...


As I read your words- I can smell the smoke, see the past and have great expectations for the future.

Thanks, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> *KuroKongouseki*
> 
> ...


Hi Frank, thank you for your inspiration and soul searching words, I can't read your Haikus without thinking of you as a Mountain Man of years ago. At ease and at peace in his world. Unhindered by the constraints of time and space. It reminds me of old stories of my youth that I enjoyed by Jack London, but more than that you get me to think of my own mortality and place in the universe. What miracles are yet to come….. GB old friend, mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*A Kings InComing*

*A Kings InComing *










….tis time to re-pair,
so I re-turn home with grace,
I re-member wood….
--by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------
And NOW for the other side of the story….










….words speak and take up so much space, better to hear from a picture.

*Twinings of WoodArt*: http://lumberjocks.com/frank/blog/10588

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


thanks Frank…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


Only a person with your brain could speak so eloquently about thier beautiful surroundings.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


hmmm, I see you are branching out… great pictures, excellent balance…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


Building tipis Frank.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


Frank,

You make Thursdays worth looking forward to.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


Greetings; 
....and once again thanks for the looks and comments.

Just to touch base here on a few comments:

-*lew*; what a great form of praise that I can by words and pictures give an-other a day to look forward too….
-*Rob*; I am constantly challenged to think forrad with your word plays….branching out//branching in or maybe 'out branching' and 'in branching'.... 
-*Karson*; maybe I'm ahead of you here, since I was playing around one evening last week and put this one together. Now I just think I'll slip through this winter's snows and see if this one tipi survives….

*Art in Action, With the Environment 
*









Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Kings InComing*
> 
> *A Kings InComing *
> 
> ...


Cool Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*

*Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*










….hand tools made for wood,
old ways yearn to express self,
passion breathes new flame….
--by *flp*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

….it's not the fire with-out,
but the fire with-in,
that creates the who i am,
of my wooden landscape….

And so once again I must ask…."who lights the fire, that burns in yonder tree "?

I'm at a new beginning here, since I'm preparing to turn the heat up some-what….and start charbroiling some oak. This wood piece is rich in ages of history, full of stories to tell and yet to be-come a work of 'wood art'. My opportunity of yet to come, is that there are pictures to upload, the casting of a character to set in place, and then I also have to keep the work moving along ahead of the story. Now what I'm going to say next may sound as the words of a mad man, (unless you've read much of my previous ramblings)....and that is, the wood has not told me the end of the story as of yet, so I am working on the fly.

….more to come!

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> ...


Frank, I can say that I am almost shocked by the revelation that you are doing this "on the fly".  I have always had this mental image of you whereby you enter an almost zen like state until the wood reveals it intended purpose- very like an epiphany of sorts. And now you reveal that this is going to be a project that you simply are going to approach, much as I, a mere novice who struggles to understand what the wood is trying to tell me, would.

It will take some time to recover from this revelation but it is going to be interesting to see number 61.


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

frank said:


> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> ...


That is pretty
impressive and quite clever.
Not expected here.

J. Behlen
Waterlox Inc.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> ...


Hello Scott; ....now let me approach your 'revelation' on my doing this "on the fly". You will remember that last week I posted some commandments: *My WoodWorking Ten Commandments*, which go exceedingly far in explaining my approach to working the wood.

What comes next is the how to understanding of the many ways that inspiration comes to me. I'm sure I have explained this many times over in my blog stories, but many have missed and then there are a number of blogs….this one be-ing #'*389*', so it is possible to have missed much of my content, since in reality what I set forth herein at LJ's is a book on woodworking.

I do not have the time to explain here today in detail, the many ways I get revelation//inspiration and then there is the further knowledge that 'wood talks to me'.....like WOW. The short story is that often the wood will reveal the whole process to me and I will see the end from the beginning….but not all-ways. Often-times the wood just speaks out and grabs my attention, so that I see a picture that can have holes in the process….makes no-difference to me as I long ago learned that this is the wood working my-self.

So lets move forward to 2 of those woodworking commandmments:
(2.) *You shall not wait for inspiration, for it comes not while you wait but while you work*
(3.) *You shall forget all you think you know and, even more, all you have been taught*

....number (3.) is the big one in this case; "forget all you think you know" and "all you have been taught". To my way of thinking this a blessed state of attainment to arrive at and one of the true forms of the zen state of mind. To empty one's self of all preconceived ideas, even those that one has been taught….is true freedom.

You may have missed my also earlier blog//story: KuroKongouseki in which I made the following statement…."I'm not sure where this one is going at the moment, or even whats be-come//be-coming of my wood art….?!? It seems that my mind is running more free from the confines of all that 'the society of other's' have tried to in-doctrinate me with….till now my soul beckons me on-ward to explore more. What can happen when wood is united with fire….or maybe more important is what can happen with 'me', as I keep tearing down the walls of the box//boxes that so surround and try to cling to my-self? What happens when the artist totally goes beyond a place of under-standing within himself and surely beyond the reach of others in his dream?"

Hmmm; I would say that's a mouth-full or better yet a mind-full, but I hope this helps a little in explaining my way of working the wood.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> ...


Frank,

With your willingness to listen to the wood and get inspiration from what you are told, I believe this is not the first piece of wood-art that will guide your hands through the transformation process.

Lew


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> ...


Hmm, "a hunka-hunka burning wood"... Controlled wood burning of the extreme kind… interesting approach, unique for sure and how appropriate that you go with the flame and see where this one takes you, after all a flame really desires to be set free… Mad men at work with mad tools… keep the fire buring…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> *Charcoal Dreams of A WoodWorking Passion*
> 
> ...


*Thank you Frank,

I'll be looking forward to the rest of this story.*


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*WoodWorks*

*WoodWorks*










….wood-fire-ash-smoke-black,
can your depths be understood,
patiently i act….
--by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

RusticWoodArt
[email protected]

Two of my other woodworking blogs:
http://frank.wordpress.com/ 
….and….
http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


Very nice Frank. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


*AWESOME!*


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


What a cool picture. It looks like a volcano. Thanks for sharing


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


Here is a cutting board haiku for you…

cherry and maple
cut, glue, plane, cut, glue, plane, sand
mineral oil


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


thankyou frank..i like it…..


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *WoodWorks*
> 
> *WoodWorks*
> 
> ...


Great Pic….good words…another insightful post…Thanks Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood King-doms*

*Wood King-doms*










….what the kings see here,
is the opportunity,
to go and create….
--by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]

Two of my other woodworking blogs:
http://frank.wordpress.com/
--and--
http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> ...


Beautiful wreath Frank.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> ...


Hello Mike; thanks for the comment on the wreath….
....or better yet how about a 'wreath in the forest'.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*A Wreath in the Forest*

At some point in this dream I now live….I decided to make use of a tool most use-full in woodworking. Haha; I might as well confess and add that I've been using this tool of imagination from my earliest days of childhood. I'm one of those, who when my parents parents made it clear to me that it was time to put my colored pencils and coloring books away….along with those dreams I constantly talked about….I became a rebel//maverick. What folks could do to my outside by taking my colors away--thought control, no-one could do to my interior of spirit and soul. So I continued to 'live in', 'make use of' that tool called 'imagination'....up until and including this present day.

Now how does this bit of information fit in with the above photo….? I have a favorite quote which I am all-ways using and that I live by….''*as you perceive//see your-self, so you will be*''! So now one must understand that there came the day when I decided to see my-self as a king and all the world as my kingdom which I was glad to share with other kings. No more a pauper or just an ordinary common place person who had to all-ways look up at the higher ups, masters and so called gurus and icons. One could learn at lot if they were to sit awhile and think upon '*who made you what you are….*'? So lets get back to that photo up there….

''Kings all-ways see the opportunity to go and create in their kingdom''! History has shown us over time that some use this power to create by building up and some use the power to create by tearing down….I chose to use the power of creation in the world of art and my medium being wood and, one could again make a good point for the case that….'all is art'. Again history will yet decide whether my use of imagination was for 'building up' or 'tearing down'....and yes, sometimes one must tear down in order to build up. Now this is exactly what I have done in that photo I posted above….I decided to 'tear down' or 'crop the photo' to give the appearance of a wreath. By doing this I am showing one of the ways that I have learned to make use//manipulate imagination while living inside my dream. The next point I might make is that imagination needs to be stimulated to go further and see more then what is there in the first place….and so I will start playing with my imagination….

….now after spending time inside the 'tear down zone', I am once again enabled to restore and 'build up' once again. So what was once 'labeled' as a wreath….now be-comes a forest of trees. I can now ask again as to how do you 'perceive your-self to be' and to which I will speak for my-self and say; ''I am a king working the wood in a mighty forest of trees''....works for me!










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> ...


Frank,
If any else but you would have posted this picture, I would have thought it was Photoshoped. Your eye and keen awareness is uncanny.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> *Wood King-doms*
> 
> ...


--thanks Lew; and why should any-one ever slow them-selves down with photoshop….
....when there's *imagination*!

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *

*In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*










….i have all-ways been,
this dis-ease that eats in-side,
gnaws be-low my bark….
-by *flp*










-------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]

Two of my other woodworking blogs:
http://frank.wordpress.com/
--and--
http://rusticwoodart.tumblr.com/

-
"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Frank,
Welcome Back!!!!!!!!!

I was beginning to think you must have gotten snowed in!

Lew


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Welcome back Frank! You were missed.

I too thought you must be snow bound.

Scrappy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Welcome back Frank. Did you make it through the winter OK.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Nice Frank


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Hi Frank. Welcome back. I hope you are well!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


and the strength of the wood fights against the dis-ease, making the wood even stronger.

dis-ease.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Dang, good to see your words!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


we have missed you Frank welcome Home


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


....thanks to all and (*that means every-one of you*) for the well-comes! I also hope that those who did not post a comment might feel this well-come also!

It's not been to bad up here in north country….little snow, less snow, but it sure has been cold this winter. Snowed in….snow bound….did I make it through the winter, I really don't want to answer that one yet since the snow can still fly up until mid April.

Many things going on in my life at the moment, but then there is also a woodworking show coming up the last of March, so it will be good to hitch a trailer up to one of my trucks and get on the road again. Looking forward to this show and it may be the only one I do this year….not sure yet. It's all-ways good to get away for five or so days and believe me when I say, I need it. After that I'm planning on coming home and taking off for some-where warm (actually hot would be great) for two weeks or so, just my kayak and I….desert climate would be great, there just needs to be water around to float the kayak. I might mention that I'm open to any suggestions about down south as I'm still putting this trip together….some-where that I can just fade into the landscape, once again my kayak and I. This spring I plan to do some whitewater, if I can handle it….and then this summer I also plan on doing some serious outback kayak trips. I've all-ready told my wife that this summer is going to be mine….first time in 10 - 12 years and more important now since my fourth dimension is
now being enumerated….and I hope that satisfies your request 'daltxguy' Steve.

Debbie; some-times I think we are more connected then fits into our 'plain of time'....where did we meet….before? And those words they are keepers if you don't mind me borrowing them.

Pommy; I don't know all that much about you, but the words you just gave me are words that I long to hear some-day when I go back to my beginnings before time….*Well-Come Home! *

Kindlingmaker; "Dang"....I just love the 'twang' in them there words.

Lew, Scrappy, Karson and Jim….well shucks guys; all these kind words just makes my eyes water over.

Workin' on an-other word study with some more pictures of workin' the wood….only thing is that now some-times I feel that the wood is more likely workin' me….and;

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-ease Follows Me *
> 
> *In-DwelleR-EVIL Dis-Ease Follows Me*
> 
> ...


Sure good to have you back Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*

*Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*









….clean windows-clear view,
working jigs process finish,
grate-full heart gives thanks….
-by *flp*

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Eric Clapton & Jeff Beck, Live, O2 Arena, London, 14th February 2010, Blues*






Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"….*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> ...


My thanks to you, Frank.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> ...


Good to see you stirring in this neck of the woods again Frank. Hope alls going your way. Work that wood man!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice kitchen sink. Great view.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> ...


Great job Frank, I like that Rube Goldberg jig you got going there. Beautiful backyard view. Godspeed Frank. With love and re-spect, your friend, mike


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> ...


When can I move in? Nice to see you around these parts again. Thanks for sharing your views with us!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> *Ruminations of A Woodworkers Heart*
> 
> ...


you are truly inspiring Frank thanks


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Sankyaku Uddo*

*Sankyaku Uddo*










….standing tall I am,
last of wood gods lends it's-self,
free form wood bench leg….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------

Have you ever pondered how that all wood working-wood art has to start some-where….and so I listened in silence till the wood starts talking. All wood has a story to tell if one can just take the time to listen. Should I live a life-time over again….I will never get over or past telling those tales that come my way by wood. Once my eye of imagination has connected with a story as told by wood, my hands start creating….and only then can I create a labor of love in the grains of wood.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


Great inspiration Frank. Always awe inspiring art that nature can provide….Hard to match the master….

How's the barn coming?


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


The first thing my father taught me was to listen and understand the wood. I am still working at it.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


Glancing at the photo then looking at it then thinking and pondering it… Dang Frank, there's a score of stories there without the touch of the wood… You have choosen and placed a very interesting piece. ...is the lean a whispered story or the battle scars of furious winds, does the roots show the life's start in hard ground and as it grew it found the light…
Thank you for sharing Frank


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


Fantastic Frank. You have an in-site that helps all of us to understand wood better.

Scrappy


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


looks like a hand plunging thru the board….very cool..thanks for your post. Is that oak?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


Frank old friend, you never cease to amaze me. Your soft spoken utterances fall on me like a cloak of warmth. I have a question, and I know if anyone knew the answer it would be you. It's an old forgotten poem my Dad used to tell me, but it's been so many years ago my poor memory is aslog with too too much grain and malt to heal what I have done to it. I do however remember the first line, " There's a race of men that don't fit in," the rest is forgotten. I would so like to remember it to put it on a board of some kind. Thanks friend, God Speed, Mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


This ones for you Mike;
....in-joy and know that you are blessed!

*The Men That Don't Fit In*

There's a race of men that don't fit in, 
A race that can't fit in;
So they break the hearts of kith and kin,
And they roam the world at will.
They range the field and they rove the flood,
And they climb the mountain's crest;
Theirs is the curse of the gypsy blood,
And they don't know how to rest.

If they just went straight they might go far;
They are strong and brave and true;
But they're always tired of the things that are,
And they want the strange and new.
They say: "Could I find my proper groove,
What a deep mark I would make!" 
So they chop and change, and each fresh move
Is only a fresh mistake.

And each forgets, as he strips and runs
With a brilliant, fitful pace,
It's the steady, quiet, plodding ones
Who win in the lifelong race.
And each forgets that his youth has fled,
Forgets that his prime is past,
Till he stands one day, with a hope that's dead,
In the glare of the truth at last.

He has failed, he has failed; he has missed his chance;
He has just done things by half.
Life's been a jolly good joke on him,
And now is the time to laugh.
Ha, ha! He is one of the Legion Lost;
He was never meant to win;
He's a rolling stone, and it's bred in the bone;
He's a man who won't fit in.
--by *Robert W Service*

------------------------------------------------






GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> *Sankyaku Uddo*
> 
> ...


....and again thanks for all your many comments, which I do in-deed read, think about and if their is a question, I do my best to answer!

Rob; great hearing from you herein, and in answer to your question….that is 'white oak' which has been drying outside for some years now and so I brought it inside this past fall to use in a special project, that project is now under way for an up-coming wood show. The wood is actually a piece of white oak from a branch which I have cut to stand upside down for a bench leg. By using the principles of gravity much like the Japanese….I have un-covered new strength and character in the wood as it now takes on a new form of attachment with the earth.

....more on this one as it proceeds on a new journey of life.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*A Spirit of Meekness In Wood*

*A Spirit of Meekness In Wood*









….simple goes the chisel,
the meek inherit the wood,
cherry moves my hand….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------

What a challenge it is today in this milieu of character ambiance, to turn off all machines and work for days in the simple simplicity of hand tools. And may I add that at times I still use those machine tools, but no-thing gives the flavor of satisfaction that comes from paring the wood by hand.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Spirit of Meekness In Wood*
> 
> *A Spirit of Meekness In Wood*
> 
> ...


So glad to see you are writing, working and enjoying life.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *A Spirit of Meekness In Wood*
> 
> *A Spirit of Meekness In Wood*
> 
> ...


I had a hard time knowing what it really felt like to work wood by hand until I learned to sharpen my tools. A laborious task turned to sweet music…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Jointly Epoxied*

*Jointly Epoxied*










…._white oak bleeds moon red,
my heart bonds with your passion,
jointly epoxied_….
-by *flp*

----------------------------------------------------------------------
….our labors of love have an effect on the milieu of our be-ing, much to the atmosphere of integrity that we keep with others, that in turn will re-turn a blessing of our labors, over-flowing to those other's in-circled around us.










What a wonder-full grouping of words expressed herein, that if one were to take and think upon and apply to the principles they keep with wood, (and yes, I know these principles can be applied in all the areas of ones life, but for this writing I will keep the story online as to working the wood) the joy of woodworking would increase beyond all expectations. Along with this; 'beyond all expectations' our works of 'wood art'....there would also increase the future of how we and our acts of wood have grown over time.










By the time I was ancient and old, my hands had come full circle around these feelings that I've carried within my forest of illusion. My soul creates energy and how I manifest that energy in the process of working the wood, tells the story of my being here in this space of time. The expressions I write in wood are the stories I first learned around the camps and fires of the 'Druids of eld'. These ancients awakened me to the remembering of my place of send off….before the foundations of the earth were laid.










....my apologies for missing last week's Thursday haiku, but I was on the road traveling and then things got real busy.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank. Hope you are continuing to be of good spirits and high hopes.

Lew


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


I enjoy the whimsy and spirit of your projects…the soothing thoughts and the pictures of dramatic trees with personality.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank. It is always good to hear from you.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


"Never apologize, it's a sign of weakness" John Wayne, in "Sands of Iwo Jima"Thanks Frank for the wonderful Haiku. You make me feel part of the wood I work. Only then can I produce something from my soul and that is real therefore. Godspeed and Godbless my friend.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


Frank, you are reminder and a guide… Thank you


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> *Jointly Epoxied*
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Shark*

*Wood Shark*










….once up-on a time,
wood and kayak met a shark,
you decide who won….
-by* flp*

------------------------------------------------------

I found this photo image while looking through some of my ramblings over the course
of last week. The following is the original photo before I started plying my tricks with the 
photo. I have made this photo available first to my friends here at LBJ, before being posted 
to some other sites. I hope you like this one as much as I do….I am going to have this 
one also made into a large poster.










And so….here is a new update on the first photo above, where I have now stood those pines back up on their feet….hmmm.










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


Fantasticl photo!....goes to show that nature is one spectacular artist…

Beautiful blow up and coloration…that will be a very nice poster…..


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


Fantastic frank. Your insights always inspire me to try and see more from the world.

God Bless.

Scrapyp


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


The world through an artist's eye!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


You sure have a great eye to pic that out of all the noise in nature.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


Frank a beautiful find. Nice job. I think I like the first view best.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


*Very nice,*

You can book match wood, but you also do it with pictures, just as well.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


With all the randomness of nature, there is also symmetry.

Thank you, Frank.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


Only you my friend, would have the imagination to see something like that Frank, I envy your vision, your eye for the unseen. Your the Stephan Spielberg of the woodlot.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Shark*
> 
> *Wood Shark*
> 
> ...


....great thanks for *all* your many comments made on the photo and also are the *many* who stopped by to view!

And I will also add to what Karson has noted. Thanks Karson for giving that extra bit of a comment where you stated, "I think I like the first view best".

Snowdog; I haven't heard from you lately and so first of all let me say thanks for stopping by.

Next, allow me to add that I think I understand your comment where you say; "all the noise in nature". Getting through all the noise that we live with each day can be hard enough, but then we go out into the fields of nature and think that there should be silence out there//here. However the reality is that there is so much noise even in nature. I believe I read some-where that the average mind thinks 30,000 thoughts a day and all those thoughts are the result of a busy mind, creating much noise. From this understanding I have had some success at least in nature (which is the forest//woods) in being able to train my mind to stop listening to all the noise out there//here. And to tell the truth there is a forest of noise, which one must shut down, so as to be silent….and then one can really start seeing in nature all the glory, that has all-ways been there.

In truth I paint no-new pictures, since these pictures have all-ways been there, but the glory I bring forth from the woods is by first seeing and then interpreting their own story. In a way you might say that my job is that of a '*ghost writer*'. Hmmm; now there is a thought I will think upon….might be a good blog story there, '*Ghost Writers for Nature*'.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*

*Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*










….designing a hole,
these holes are a salvation,
wood brings forth my name….
-by *flp*

--------------------------------------------------------

Whenever you see a hole for wood, remember that all holes had a start some where in time. Before time there was only a void and out of this void came forth a hole. Wood holes are to be found any-where one seeks them and what must be remembered is that these have been given to help us come out of our boxes. I have often heard these holes speaking within that "in anamnesis I have birthed you into a new realm of what can be an opportunity". Opportunity exists all around us and what we have been given as a gift can never be held on-to by hands that clutch but must be multiplied and given back at no-charge. I am no-great writer of words nor am I a master of wood, but what I hear after entering a hole is that for which I am responsible.

Yes there was a time when I thought of selling my words, but over time and even during the last twelve months I have re-thought about what my life is all about. 'It is better to give then to receive' are some hard words to think upon and it is up to my-self to put into action what the forest and trees have so freely given (freely received so freely give) me. And yes, in the end I am the one who makes that choice.

This wood hole has a beginning of history not shown, but for this haiku of a blog I shall start here with *Treasures Saved From The WoodPile*....










….next we proceed to move in closer….










….and our main story character in action once again. What I'm wondering is that maybe this wood hole's name could more properly be called; '*A Wood Bagel*' with every-thing on it….










….next I proceed to move on through and out the back-side. What a nice photo image of some 'rock maple//sugar maple' in the spalting stage of giving back to this wood piece some added character.










Thank you.
GODSPEED
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> ...


Not unlike a Georgia O'Keefe interpretation.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> ...


Frank A great save. Onward and outward.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture poetry Frank. Yours is a unique way of telling a story and it's thoughtful and wonderful, making one use their imagination. God Bless, Friend. mike


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> ...


And look at that, the bagel is split…. ready to be shared…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> *Treasure Saved From The WoodPile*
> 
> ...


Greetings to all;

Lew; ....ah yes, when Georgia O'Keefe found New Mexico, she was released into a new realm of art. Her painting took on new colors along with diving into the abstract. A loner, she preferred to go into the landscape around her and work in the elements that were taking place at the time. New Mexico was at the #3 stage of her life and produced landscapes, mountains, trees, bones, flowers….etc. I can only imagine what being around her would have been like, but then I and all of us have to develop//find our own form of expression in art.

Karson; ....thanks for the words of encouragement.

Mike; ...."picture poetry", I like that but what I like more is what you stated; "making one use their imagination". That is a 'very good' thing in-deed.

RobS; ...."*the bagel is split*", 'right after one looks' and 'just before it is shared'. I guess I should give you a gold star or better yet as Dr Suess would say in his story of *The Lorax*, how about one seed of the *Truffula Tree*! Very often I have found that you know how to get in-side my head and read what has not been scribed by words, but is still in the words of the story and the photo image. One picture is worth a thousand words and while I often leave hints at what I am trying to bring out in my blog stories and poetry, I all-ways leave some-thing out that carries a greater meaning of what I am writing about. I leave the deeper un-spoken interpretation out as I believe that no-artist has to tell all and even if one should perceive into what I'm saying….I'm under no obligation to let that be known. Not many have ever hit the nail on the head like you did this time….but with an extra power statement in twelve words you have created a '*word art of poetry*'....

And look at that,
the bagel is split'
ready to be shared….
-by RobS

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*

*Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*










….saved for your beauty,
light brings clarity to wood,
to-gether we live….
--by *flp*

-----------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

--
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> ...


Frank: Wood was always your name. It might not have been visible.

Just like your wood-art. It always is there, it might just need some modification or assistance to get it into the forefront of our mind.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess …..maple?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> ...


Frank, Karson's words ring true to these ears…


----------



## KnifeL (Apr 27, 2010)

frank said:


> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> *Wood Was Not All-Ways My Name*
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*

*The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*









….how did i get here,
this land of hobbit hollows….
no-living with-out….
-by *flp*

--*and all that exists in-be-tween*--










….my path is out front,
my life breathes the wood of art,
how can i ever stop….
-by *flp*

------------------------------------------------------------

While I am still in gathering mode this time of year, my life takes on many moments of solitude, where the only one around is me, my-self and I. This often leads to a lark, off into the many forms and boundaries that so surround my testament of an existence herein. Into this landscape of my full-ness I will now engage who-so-ever-will, to come along as we partake on a journey that starts with a kayak….










….the thrill that soon gathers speed as the taste of water reaches into one's very own soul….










….I am caught in the reality of the moment, where such as these turn into water slides that carry me on. What I'm wondering is if any-one else can feel and taste the passion of this moment….










….stopping for a break, I take some time to look into the heart of a root system, so that I can see into a study of wood joints that in-deed hold all earth-bound. One might also notice what this birch has to deal with when the water is really running free and un-bridled. Some day who knows….but that I might just walk right off the face of the earth into the woods that bring me such peace, so if some-day you never hear from me again, just rest assured that I'm out here in a wood-working environment. You might even want to sit in silence and if you'll listen real good, you may even hear the trees singing the song they taught me….an ode to the hobbit who lived in the world of *RusticWoodArt*….










….still finding those 'story holes' that open my box of stagnant thinking, to newer images that provoke my dreams to ever create more….










….back home I take a wood-working break and see-the-feel of an itch that comes as some-thing new and some-thing old start to break out of the confinements where they have been fermenting….










….and then it all clicks in one twinkling of the eye, as a new piece of wood art is at once born-again….










….two timbers as part of a timber frame, two old and golden chairs from back then, one old table top that I have just re-finished, ship-lapped pine boards rough side out and a new piece of wood art to high-light the old. More and more I have been studying objects of wood art that are in their original state of character and I have also been working on some bigger pieces that are more like hunks of trunks. I find that one can never settle into a routine of doing over what has all-ready been done, but must for-ever be moving on into new areas of what can be done with wood….










….all in all it has been a very good day at working the wood and so I hang my tool belt. With these tools I carve out my dreams by the sweat of my brow and the practiced hands of one who knows wood. My tools have after time taken on a character of their own….to the point that these now speak to my hands, that I might see more clearly….










….and what better way to end this story then with with where it all began….which in turn answers that original question of how I got here….and so how I have been blest in my life-time to be able to work for wood !










Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

rusticwoodman[email protected]ail.com
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

frank said:


> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> ...


Wonderful, excellent thoughts and pictures. Frank, once again you have provided great food for thought and reflection. It is amazing the beauty that surrounds us if we just take a moment to "stop and smell the rose's" as it were. Love that beam joint also….is that one of the originals in your converted barn? The "rustic" look of the beams is magnificent…thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> ...


woah that was profound Frank thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> ...


Frank,

I pray that your words and visions will continue to bless us for a very long time.

Lew


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> ...


Frank: some great views and words.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

frank said:


> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> ...


Those moments that are a fraction of a second that change us forever, we feel that which we have not felt and see that which we have not seen and move with quite grace into something more, a part of…
Thank you Frank, our guide


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

frank said:


> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> *The How To's of Wood Are Only A Front For Who I Am*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank, you are the true pause that refreshes…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*

*Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*










….spirit-wood-fluid,
my awakening mind in wood,
wood motion spiral….
-by* flp*

------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> ...


It's so good to read your words again, Frank.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> ...


*NICE!*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> ...


Frank Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> *Bodies In Ryuutai Uneri*
> 
> ...


Great picture Frank and great to see your post. God Bless, mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Boggy Mind*

*Wood Boggy Mind*










….a bog in the wild,
two views of seeing book-marks,
wood-lands make stories….
-by *flp*










--------------------------------------------------------

Extra added wood morsels to chew upon….

*Stories Taken From A WoodHermit of The North Country*
--excerpts from the story--

….the highest form of praise man can ever utter, 
is to step out of one's own box forsaking clutter,
and receive the silence of healing away from time,
what one takes is a forgery and all one gives becomes art….

….out here the woods become no-respecter of person,
and the woodsman becomes poet, seer and hunter,
in tune with nature so that what one is-is one with all,
if i fade away out here i am better off for leaving no-trace….

....and in the end i am but a verse of words, 
penned upon the wind that stretches beyond time,
my history passes away but my spirit abides,
self sufficiency is reduced to a state of 'just is'….

-by *flp*

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank
RusticWoodArt

[email protected]
http://frank.wordpress.com/

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Frank:

Great to see you here again. God Bless You Brother.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Nice Frank. Here's hoping its from you flipping the picture and not from an inverted kayak. Safe Travels.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Frank, Your artistic way with words and pictures all ways leaves me pondering. You have an insight that most do not. Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us.

Scrappy


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your words and insights, Frank.

Lew


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Frank, we are all much richer for the wisdom you have imparted to us, about being a part of nature, beauty, to listen to the silence of the woods and wood. What the wood is telling us it wants to become. To appreciate what all of us have. The freedom we have to explore nature and enjoy it's beauty and wonder, we all owe so much to you my friend and I say that with profound gratitude. May the Lord Grant You His Blessings and Deliver You From All Evil In This Life or The Next. With Much Love and Appreciation, your humble friend, mike


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Welcome back Frank, I am glad you made it back safely and hope you had a rejuvenating journey and that the mosquitoes weren't too bad. That was an absolutely beautiful picture you took and I do believe that if you journeyed there you were filled with awe! Thanks for posting the picture.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Greetings to all;
....to all who read, comment or just lurk here!

I have more pictures, some of which I will post here and some to the many other sites I also post on. The picture is from up in the northern part of the Adirondacks, (maybe a little north-east) but as I ended my day with this trip in, I was filled with a sense of all is well.

As I was telling a friend on an-other site….one picture is worth a thousand words, as I sat here to listen. I guess if I were to name this picture or a series of pictures like this one; I would call it//them '*Footprints Of God In The Wild*'

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> *Wood Boggy Mind*
> 
> ...


Natures Beauty is just* GREAT.*


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood and I*

Wood and I










….wood has much to give,
in silence one can feel life,
my hands bring forth art….
-by *flp*
----------------------------------------------------------
With chisel, gouge, and mallet my hands work to sculpture what is all-ready seen in my head.

I have lost some time (more like two years now) and my dis-eased liver only grows larger, while the pain gnaws at my insides. I am stepping out in this project and a few other's, believing that I can find hope to finish a few pieces of wood art, before my body goes for a real meltdown.

I will keep this short and please don't feel sorry for me, since I'm learning just how little a person needs to 'have' in order to be content.

Shalom
GODSPEED,
freeman

-
''....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*....''


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Godspeed Frank.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Frank: Our prayers are with you. Our work will outlive us all.

Praise to you for your insite in the workings of wood.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Frank. One of the few things we do need are good friends and you have been a lost friend for quite a while.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


The plan is drawn, the tool is sharp, my hand is steady. The wood awaits.

By the little haiku-san


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Bless you Frank. The sculpture is beautiful and the photo is stunning - and your strength and wisdom: an inspiration!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


On a Tree Fallen Across The Road

The tree the tempest with a crash of wood
Throws down in front of us is not bar
Our passage to our journey's end for good,
But just to ask us who we think we are

Insisting always on our own way so
She likes to halt us in our runners tracks,
And make us get down in a foot of snow
Debating what to do without an ax.

And yet she knows obstruction is in vain
We will not be put off the final goal
We have it hidden in us to attain ,
Not though we have to seize earth by the pole

And, tired of aimless circling in one place ,
Steer straight off after something into space.
-- R. Frost

God speed Frank


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Thank you, Frank. As always, I find your posts to be inspirational.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Just thinking of you the other day and wondered how you were.

From your word-God Speed.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Good to have ya back Frank. missed ya


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


*Good Luck Frank!

Keep your tools, and mind of your's busy. We'll be praying for you.

Barb, & Dick.*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Like Dick and Karson you've been in my prayers. So wonderful to hear from you. Cannot imagine what you've been through….all I know if you haven't been writing you've been ill. I've missed your walkabouts all the beautiful
scenery shots, but what hit me hardest was your deep appreciation for nature and the art and natural beauty that surrounded you that you so aptly described.God Bless you Frank, and may the Lords light shine upon you. Your friend always, mike


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Hello to all;
....I am blessed to know each and every-one of you here and thank you for the greetings.

So as to not cause confusion here, the picture I put up is a sculpture 'to be' and waiting//longing for me to look at her, with the eyes of an admirer that longs to create her art being.

Bear with me as I am slow, anemic and have bad and good days….but don't hold that against me as there is still plenty of mule kick left within me.

GODSPEED
freeman


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


We are in no rush Frank take all the time you need


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

frank said:


> *Wood and I*
> 
> Wood and I
> 
> ...


Great to see you around.


----------

